# LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM



## lowlifehydraulics

WE WOULD LIKE TO IN FORM EVERYBODY ABOUT ARE NEW WEBSITE OPTION, PEOPLE IN PLACES SOMETIMES HAVE TO PAY MORE FOR THERE HYDROS DO TO WHERE THEY LIVE, SHIPPING CHARGES ARE NOT CHEEP! THIS ARE OWN WAY TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR SHOPPING WITH US! 



WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

OUR PARTS REALY WORK!


----------



## Hydros

Looking at this, the prices seem OK, maybe a little higher on a few items, what do others think. I might have an order for you. 

Any feedback from other members?


SACO BLACK MOTOR $75.00

SACO CHROME MOTOR $85.00

ROCKFERD #7 $76.00

ROCKFERD #9 $76.00

ROCKFERD #11 $85.00

ROCKFERD #13 $85.00

NIEHOFF U.S.A SOLENOID $7.00

lowlifehydraulics.com


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

free shipping on the batteries also? :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros

I like your raffle idea. too bad I don't have a set laying around


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 23 2005, 09:42 PM~4266920
> *I like your raffle idea.  too bad I don't have a set laying around
> *


Thanks. I thought it'd be kinda fun


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2005, 05:14 PM~4266253
> *OUR PARTS REALY WORK!
> *


Thats Johnny's cars right?? Also can you post the set up again i know it was shown on truccha i think its 12 batts single pump and the rear suspenion too PLEASE


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2005, 07:16 PM~4265873
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO IN FORM EVERYBODY ABOUT ARE NEW WEBSITE OPTION, PEOPLE IN PLACES SOMETIMES HAVE TO PAY MORE FOR THERE HYDROS DO TO WHERE THEY LIVE, SHIPPING CHARGES ARE NOT CHEEP! THIS ARE OWN WAY TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR SHOPPING WITH US!
> WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
> 
> *





Nice prices


----------



## Firefly

Does the free shipping apply to Europe as well? :biggrin:  

Lemme know


----------



## T BONE

Free shipping on wheels?????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

yes free shipping on everything but battery, but depending where you live we can arrange something on the batterys? 

And also we will match any hydraulic shops price! Guaranteed!


----------



## milkbone

I like these guys, they were very nice to talk to while i was in visiting in July....


----------



## milkbone

Hey I dont see the shirts listed[attachmentid=362376][attachmentid=362374]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

thats a sweet ass shirt


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 23 2005, 08:16 PM~4267570
> *Thats Johnny's cars right?? Also can you post the set up again i know it was shown on truccha i think its 12 batts single pump and the rear suspenion too PLEASE
> *


??????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

AS LONG AS YOU ORDER FROM US, YOU WILL GET A EMAIL INQUIRING A SHIRT SIZE. THEY ARE $10.00 IF YOU EVER GET A CHANCE TO VISIT US!


----------



## Hydros

Do you have that connector plug for the Adex? 

Yes I know there is a name for it... but what?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 23 2005, 08:16 PM~4267570
> *Thats Johnny's cars right?? Also can you post the set up again i know it was shown on truccha i think its 12 batts single pump and the rear suspenion too PLEASE
> *


^^^^^^^^^^???????????????????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ADEX CONNECTOR PLUG $30.00


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR

howmuch for set of power balls


----------



## lolow

your shipping is it wolrd wide or only in the states :dunno:


----------



## 77coupe

If shipping is free or even real cheap to canada, I'll take a set of spokes and an adex.


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 26 2005, 02:12 PM~4279502
> *ADEX CONNECTOR PLUG $30.00
> *



Ok I'll get a order ready for you guys, can't beat the free shipping. 
Hey, is there a deadline?


----------



## Lights Out

ttt


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

AS LONG AS YOU NEVER ORDERED YOU WILL GET THE SHIPPING FREE, ONCE YOUR IN OUR SYSTEM YOU WILL PAY REGULAR SHIPPING CHARGE! AND SORRY U.S. CUSTOMERS ONLY ON THE SPECIAL SURCHARGE OF SHIPPING. 

BUT IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN THE WHEELS AND ADX WE CAN ARRANGE A FRIEGHT COMPANY THAT WILL ACCOMMODATE VIA CANADA OR ANYWHERE ELSE?


----------



## Unity_Jon

sent you an email about an order, its pretty unreasonable to expect free shipping to Europe  nice try though guys.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how much for 2 of these in 3/8 or 1/2'' chromed or polished?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 23 2005, 08:16 PM~4267570
> *Thats Johnny's cars right?? Also can you post the set up again i know it was shown on truccha i think its 12 batts single pump and the rear suspenion too PLEASE
> *


Ill try it again????????^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^?????????????????????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ON THE FAUCET SLOWDOWN WE CAN DO $75.00 POLISHED


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 30 2005, 01:29 PM~4306755
> *ON THE FAUCET SLOWDOWN WE CAN DO $75.00 POLISHED
> *


i want 2 of them in 3/8'' or 1/2''. PM me how you take payments. paypal? visa over the phone? and how long or are they in stock?


----------



## impalabuilder.com

What brand coils do you carry?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

osc & mbq coils


----------



## JoeSTATE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 24 2005, 11:58 AM~4270314
> *yes free shipping on everything but battery, but depending where you live we can arrange something on the batterys?
> 
> And also we will match any hydraulic shops price! Guaranteed!
> *


even the end of year price for prohopper at $675 for a 2 pump kit?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

We will match the price, but it will all be china stuff not usa made, thats the difference between the prices also you pay for shipping! And the old saying goes you pay for what you get!
for instant the kit we have for $900.00 
2 lowlife pumps, parker hoses, parker check valves, accmax solenoids,
laser cut cylinders, carling switches, og delta dumps, usa fittings no chinas, and yes there is a difference!
so dont get me wrong good price but someone is cutting a corner some where!


----------



## mumblez210

hey how do u guys take payments :wave:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by mumblez210_@Nov 30 2005, 08:46 PM~4309777
> *hey how do u guys take payments  :wave:
> *


 whats the paypal adress?

im ready to order these if there in stock and ready to be polished. need to know the size too


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 1 2005, 03:17 AM~4309608
> *We will match the price, but it will all be china stuff not usa made, thats the difference between the prices also you pay for shipping! And the old saying goes you pay for what you get!
> for instant the kit we have for $900.00
> 2 lowlife pumps, parker hoses, parker check valves, accmax solenoids,
> laser cut cylinders, carling switches, og delta dumps, usa fittings no chinas, and yes there is a difference!
> so dont get me wrong good price but someone is cutting a corner some where!
> *


is this rick ?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

yep that's rick :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Nov 30 2005, 08:35 PM~4310563
> *is this rick ?
> *


----------



## T BONE

Bump


----------



## sickthree

do you carry chrome whammy tanks
how much?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

YES WE HAVE WHAMMY TANKS, BUT WE DONT LIST THEM BECAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE DONT ASK FOR THEM, THE PRICE IS $150 (CHROME STEEL TANK & RODS)
THEY'RE SOME MINI BLOCKS & WHAMMYS THAT WE ARE COMING OUT WITH IN LATE JAN 2006 HERES A SAMPLE OF THE SIZE DIFFERENCE IN THE BLOCKS!


----------



## impalabuilder.com

:thumbsup: 

That mini block looks good!

I like the rounded corners too.. looks streamlined...sleek.

I guess you get a faster response on a mini block since the fluid doesn't have to travel as far to get out of the block.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

any pics of the whammy tank? compaed to 2 tanks back to back, how much shorter in length is the whammy?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Sorry no yet! still in the middle stages!


----------



## lilandagi

I was just wondering if price for the extended chrome shocks is each or for the pair? Thanks.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

CHROME SHOCKS COME IN PAIRS, SOME OF THE OTHER THINGS THAT COME IN PAIRS ARE COILS, CYLINDERS,CUPS, UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS, ECT.


----------



## big9er

how much for a ten switch plexiglass box alone.smoke colored


----------



## Hydros

So if i order through paypal, I'll add another 30.00 for the Adex connector. I don't see it listed on your site or order form.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

I'LL TRY TO PUT IT UP TODAY, BUT IF NOT WE WILL ARANGE SOMETHING!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

www.lowlifehydraulics.com


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

shipping coverd for hawaii too! in reply to emails!


----------



## 2big4u

how much for 100 spoke reverse ko's 14X7? what brand are your spokes? how much with rubber? all accessories included?


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

$480.00 14"/7" rims chrome, knockoffs,adapters,hammer,tires, choice of knockoff style!


----------



## ENVIUS

is that shipped?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 11:37 AM~4418571
> *is that shipped?
> *


----------



## 2big4u

yeah he said free shipping,on first time orders from them!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

i didnt knowif that would count on tires and rims...thats a good deal then


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TWO DAY SALE ON DECEMBER 23-24 2005! ONE ITEM ONLY, AND YES EVERYONE NEEDS ONE OF THESE IN THERE CAR! SO STAY TUNED FOR THE ANNOUCEMENT TOMMOROW!


----------



## Hydros

I'm getting ready


----------



## sickthree

whats the deal??????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

we will let you know at 10:00am dec 23, 2005! guaranteed you will jump on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

ITS THE 23rd hehehe


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ADEX DUMP ON SALE $360.00 INCLUDING SHIPPING INSIDE THE STATES! ONLINE ONLY!
WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 23 2005, 11:57 AM~4466172
> *ADEX DUMP ON SALE $360.00 INCLUDING SHIPPING INSIDE THE STATES! ONLINE ONLY!
> WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
> *


 thats the deal you been talkin about?

thats it......................... nothing else to add?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 23 2005, 05:18 PM~4468756
> *thats the deal you been talkin about?
> 
> thats it......................... nothing else to add?
> *



yeah one more thing he forgot to add... you'll get a free beat down for asking hahahaha... j.k. :biggrin: 

Hey, he already has to very good prices... hit up his web page @ lowlifehydraulics.com or if not call him, i'm sure he'll show you some holiday love... Very good product also...

Nacho
OSC


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 24 2005, 06:54 AM~4472221
> *yeah one more thing he forgot to add... you'll get a free beat down for asking hahahaha... j.k. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Nacho
> OSC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 24 2005, 08:54 AM~4472221
> *yeah one more thing he forgot to add... you'll get a free beat down for asking hahahaha... j.k. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Nacho
> OSC
> *


that wasnt verry christmas like now was it :nono:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ONLY 13 HOURS TO GO!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 29 2005, 07:01 PM~4509388
> *:biggrin:
> *


you got my order for the chromie and the plug right? I havent got a confirmation yet so figured I'd ask


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 24 2005, 10:24 AM~4472926
> *that wasnt verry christmas like now was it  :nono:
> *




just for that, 216rider will give you a free hug and kiss... :biggrin: 


MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


wait, now it would be...


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 29 2005, 10:09 PM~4511152
> *just for that, 216rider will give you a free hug and kiss...  :biggrin:
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
> wait, now it would be...
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup Nacho


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

I'll get my order to you asap.

need 4 tons, 
that connector for the Adex
deep cups
black saco motors
shaft seals
fittings

...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

nice prices :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

ANY OTHER SPECIALS??


----------



## Kandy Drippa

whats tha new years special on a pair of chrome saco motors w/ keys :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

new line of products coming out in two / three weeks, stay tuned, for the the saco question, thats a good price $85.00 comp motor, $5.00 9/16 key shipping included!


----------



## SHOELACES

lowlife looking for a couple of things
2-15ft hoses#6
2-deep cups
2-8"strokes
2- powerballs
thats it i think let me know on a price


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

2-15ft hoses#6 =$38.00ea /$76.00 pair
2-deep cups=$45.00pair
2-8"strokes=$75.00pair
2- powerballs=$65.00pair


----------



## Hydros

How much for the gear head shaft seals? How much for one and how much for ten?
How much for the black sacos each, and for 10?


I have a resale number.


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 11 2006, 01:41 PM~4594471
> *2-15ft hoses#6 =$38.00ea /$76.00 pair
> 2-deep cups=$45.00pair
> 2-8"strokes=$75.00pair
> 2- powerballs=$65.00pair
> *


still free shipping,


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

yes sir!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 11 2006, 05:36 PM~4595801
> *yes sir!
> *


dod you talk to Andy yet, I really need to get this done one way or another. thanks


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 11 2006, 01:41 PM~4594471
> *2-15ft hoses#6 =$38.00ea /$76.00 pair
> 2-deep cups=$45.00pair
> 2-8"strokes=$75.00pair
> 2- powerballs=$65.00pair
> *


SAY SO 261.00 EVEN


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 11 2006, 12:35 PM~4594834
> *How much for the gear head shaft seals?  How much for one and how much for ten?
> How much for the black sacos each, and for 10?
> I have a resale number.
> *


??


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 16 2005, 10:30 AM~4418518
> *$480.00 14"/7" rims chrome, knockoffs,adapters,hammer,tires, choice of knockoff style!
> *


im looking for 2 hoping 2ton springs for a s10. but thay ar gowing in to my 50 chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

84 blu: yes thats $261.oo even shipped to your door!

south side d: can you give me the dimentions of the coil you need!
i think its consider a euro coil 2"


----------



## SHOELACES

say how much for 3.5 springs


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

$115.00


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 18 2006, 05:29 PM~4652617
> *84 blu: yes thats  $261.oo even shipped to your door!
> 
> south side d: can you give me the dimentions of the coil you need!
> i think its consider a euro coil 2"
> *


the coil in the out side is 4 1/2 inches . if you could got them let me now the price. thanks


----------



## lowered_impression

LL what's the difference between a quad solenoid, and a solenoid block?
also what psi can the original check valves?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

southside d : $89.00 pr
low impression : 3000psi (parker og production dates 1960's)


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2006, 02:15 PM~4667737
> *southside d : $89.00 pr
> low impression : 3000psi (parker og production dates 1960's)
> *



How do i go about paying for this? Paypal?  Money Orders? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Jan 18 2006, 02:44 PM~4651564
> *??
> *


??


----------



## Hydros

> *(Hydros @ Jan 11 2006, 12:35 PM) *
> How much for the gear head shaft seals?  How much for one and how much for ten?
> How much for the black sacos each, and for 10?
> I have a resale number.*





> *??*


*??*


----------



## SOUTHSIDE_D

> 84 blu: yes thats $261.oo even shipped to your door!
> 
> 
> do you now i can find 2 titinam blocks


----------



## layzeeboi

still waiting on my motors since dec 8th.


----------



## REDRUM43

:uh: :0 :ugh:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

lazyeeboi, i told you that there was a problem with sacos when you order, and for you info its in intransit, hawaii orders usually take about 2-3 weeks, also motors just got to us last jan 17 2006!


----------



## layzeeboi

yes, but you told me you got them in on dec 27th. anyway, thanks for the reply, im glad its been shipped out.


----------



## SHOELACES

PLACED MY ORDER YESTERDAY


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Good seller in my book, got me what I ordered, in the time he said it would take.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 25 2006, 05:23 PM~4703655
> *Good seller in my book, got me what I ordered, in the time he said it would take.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


how much?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 25 2006, 09:56 PM~4705491
> *how much??  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I took advantage of the Christmas Special he had posted, 450 for chromed out adex, not bad at all.
Brings my total now to 5 chrome adex valves. :biggrin: 

I kinda like how they look sitting on my desk, I might have to order some more to put on my 60, lol.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 25 2006, 10:01 PM~4705531
> *I took advantage of the Christmas Special he had posted, 450 for chromed out adex, not bad at all.
> Brings my total now to 5 chrome adex valves.  :biggrin:
> 
> I kinda like how they look sitting on my desk, I might have to order some more to put on my 60, lol.
> *


good price. But i would have to put those bad boys to use :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

You guys still doin free shipping on first orders? can i set up a whole sale account with you guys? if so who and where do i fax a copy of my venders license and fereral ein # ? I need to place an order asap! Thanks!


----------



## LowSixFo

Hey i Live in Victoria B.C Canada, which is liek 2 hour ferry ride from seattle, anwyays its close, so would i get free shipping????????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

sorry but its still canada, u.s. only on the shipping! may be you can have a friend order from seattle for you and you pick the items up from them?


----------



## Boricua Customs

Thanks for letting me set up that whole sale account , placed my first order today, and look forward to doing lots of buisness with you guys. Great prices by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## LowSixFo

So are the prices on ur site with tax included if i get them delivered to seattle? or tax on top, if so cud u give me a final price for a set of 13's chrome, and also a set of 13's gold? thanks alot.


----------



## SHOELACES

PLACED AN ORDER LAST WEEK THEY SAID IT WOULD BE HERE TUESDAY (TODAY) AND GOT A CALL FROM THE HOUSE. THEY TOLD ME THAT THE PARTS CAME IN. NEED TO GO HOME AND CHECK INVENTORY. LOW LYFE THANKS


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by 84BLU-ICEREGAL_@Jan 31 2006, 03:10 PM~4743494
> *PLACED AN ORDER LAST WEEK THEY SAID IT WOULD BE HERE TUESDAY (TODAY) AND GOT A CALL FROM THE HOUSE. THEY TOLD ME THAT THE PARTS CAME IN. NEED TO GO HOME AND CHECK INVENTORY. LOW LYFE  THANKS
> *


everything I ordered was there :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Regal

FREE SHIPPING TO HAWAII? AND WHATS THE LIMIT ON FREE SHIPPING HOW MUCH STUFF CAN I BUY BEFORE I NO LONGER GET FREE SHIPPING


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

YES, NO LIMITS ON QAUNITY, ADDRESS HAS TO MATCH BUYER!


----------



## Hydros

check your email


----------



## MR NOPAL

looking for price on something like this for the back and same for the front but with an adex on it all chrome all monster fittings need complete setup




(no disrespect B.M.)


----------



## TAIB

WHAT BAUT ISRAEL?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

el nopel:how many adex? & do you want the same slowdown valves as shown?


----------



## MR NOPAL

2 pump setup 1 adex for the front pump and what ever you got that looks good does'nt have to look exact i just didnt have another pic to compare just good hitting setup with some show to it  p.s. no piston pump "i like my car" :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

are the cylinders a set or whats up.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 15 2006, 11:55 AM~4853591
> *YES, NO LIMITS ON QAUNITY, ADDRESS HAS TO MATCH BUYER!
> *


Ric,do you have Saco motors on hand?!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

el nopal: if your in the la area come by and i can show some nice custom hook ups, but if not basic steet start at $900.00 but you can upgrade to bigger check valves, slow downs, blocks ect.
79 caddyman: yes those are pairs
psta: how many sacos did you need, dont have to many left?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 17 2006, 12:03 PM~4868076
> *el nopal: if your in the la area come by and i can show some nice custom hook ups, but if not basic steet start at $900.00 but you can upgrade to bigger check valves, slow downs, blocks ect.
> 79 caddyman: yes those are pairs
> psta: how many sacos did you need, dont have to many left?
> *


I need 2


----------



## caddy4yaass

Just place first order..... 1:55 am florida time ....hope you come threw! :biggrin: :thumbsup: lookin foward to more...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

DAMN YOU HOMIES BUILD SOME NICE CARS AN MORE HOPPERS?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Can you get powder coat wire wheels?


----------



## SCLA




----------



## Mr Impala

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN AZ FOR LOWRIDER CAR SHOW IN PHOENIX, BRING LOTS OF GOODIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddy4yaass

yall gotta tigten up i order my stuff a week ago and its still not on the way...............


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 01:26 AM~4951372
> *If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item
> *


Did I miss something? What's up?


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 1 2006, 03:28 PM~4953730
> *yall gotta tigten up i order my stuff a week ago and its still not on the way...............
> *


i had the same problem :angry:


----------



## arizonalow

what are you guys going to have at the booth at the lowrider show? I plan on buying a few things for my set up, Also, are you going to have special prices for the show.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

caddyass4yass: what did you order?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

azlow, we are bring pistons, pumps, kits, & first time mini block w/ mini whammy! depit or cash! hope to see you there!


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 1 2006, 06:08 PM~4955993
> *caddyass4yass: what did you order?
> *


two sets of springs; 4 tons,and pre cuts.deep cups and doughnuts


----------



## caddy4yaass

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

SAY DO YOU HAVE A 1/2 BLOCKS? AND HOW MUCH FOR A Y BLOCK AND A LOW LIFE BACK PLATE


----------



## caddy4yaass

got my stuff today!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

84BLU-ICEREGAL

1/2" block $65.00
Y bock $30.00
back plate & rods $25.00


----------



## Hydros

What brand of coils do you sell?


----------



## Hydros

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Mar 14 2006, 06:42 PM~5049677
> *What brand of coils do you sell?
> *


??

I tried your FAX number, Can't seem to get through?

I'll resend that payment with the additional 20.00 for the two chrome SACOs

PM or email me if there is an issue...

About the coils?


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Ric, its me Jerry from All Out Customs over here in Hawaii, I was just wondering if you have those blue 4.5 ton coils. As for Mars car, we are getting it ready for the next hop. I'll send you some pics or maybe a video of what it does. Gracias


----------



## SHOELACES

BUMP


----------



## Hydros




----------



## SHOELACES

any specials this month


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Some of our work at our new location. 959 s la brea inglewood, ca 90301



[img=http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/842/img2015co7.th.jpg]


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Danny A. Pinstiper



Curly Pinstrper


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

:worship: nice looking equipment


----------



## B Town Fernie

do you guys have 3/4 steel blocks?


----------



## malibuwagon

im looking for a competiton front gate w a #13head and a good back gate for a single pump set up 
shipped to lv 89106


----------



## sureñosbluez

YOU HAVE THE ADEX REBUILD KIT ... HOW MUCH?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TAX TIME IS HERE! GIVE US A CALL AND LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN SAVE YOU MONEY ON! (310) 677-0500

WE WOULD POST SALE PRICES, BUT COMPETITORS WOULD FOLLOW!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 16 2008, 09:54 PM~9715125
> *TAX TIME IS HERE! GIVE US A CALL AND LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN SAVE YOU MONEY ON! (310) 677-0500
> 
> WE WOULD POST SALE PRICES, BUT COMPETITORS WOULD FOLLOW!
> *


 :wave: :wave: damn homie......aint seen u in a minute.....hope all's good...........


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 16 2008, 10:39 PM~9715547
> *:wave:  :wave: damn homie......aint seen u in a minute.....hope all's good...........
> *


WHATS UP! ALL GOOD OVER HERE!


----------



## EIGHT BALL

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Nov 24 2005, 11:47 AM~4269496
> *Free shipping on wheels?????
> *


wheel prices are kind of high,
i got a set of 14 x 7s for 250 from cce.
but idk


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

AZ. LRM MARCH 2008!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi

What up Rick thanks 4 all the help. We will be serv'n people up in Denver thanks 2 u!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Represent'n lowlife in da mile high [email protected]!#$%^&*


----------



## KAKALAK

I am looking for a Competion pump,# 9 gear, what can you do on price, shipped to 34746


----------



## bigcadi

Just got the adex today rick it looks good... Thanks 4 all the help you n your boyz have given me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

A #9 Marzocchi head and a Chrome tank shipped to 34746


----------



## SiK RyDa

I hooked up with rick this past year after recieving a price sheet in the mail after I had ordered some new cylinders back in the day for a previous ride...

I compared prices through out the companys and after speaking with Rick. I decided to make my purchase with him..

I must say this is the most trouble free install I have ever had.. it may be that I'm only wired at 36 volts.. but I have had no problems, no leaks and no hassles out this kit.. you know how ya lock up your car and seconds later you hear that.. dunk.. dunk... (your cylinders dropping a cunt hair). Well I have yet to cross it.. or any other kinda problems... I gotta say mad props to Rick and LowLife Hydraulics for hooking me up 2500 miles away in Manassas Va..

thanks Rick!!!

heres a few pics of my kit 

4 pump competition all chrome kit
# 7 marzocchi heads
chrome competition motors
italian dumps
8" and 10" chrome cylinders (coil under in rear to keep it gangster)
1/2 parker check valves
3/8's parker slowdowns
#8 lines to front 
all fittings for lines
deep cups front and back
4 1/2 ton coils
pre cut 3 ton chrome coils
3 pair donuts
6 switch panel (front,back,leftside,rightside, 2 rear corners)


----------



## SiK RyDa

I installed a 5 trumpet train horn kit first


----------



## SiK RyDa

moved into the trunk next


----------



## SiK RyDa




----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 16 2008, 10:54 PM~9715125
> *TAX TIME IS HERE! GIVE US A CALL AND LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN SAVE YOU MONEY ON! (310) 677-0500
> 
> WE WOULD POST SALE PRICES, BUT COMPETITORS WOULD FOLLOW!
> *


WHAT IT DEW HOMIE?!
TTT!


----------



## drpadilla

i like these guys. i've been buying a lot of parts from them and they haven't let me down yet. try them out you won't regret it.


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Feb 27 2008, 01:51 PM~10042291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i LIKE IT... :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by SiK RyDa_@Feb 27 2008, 01:51 PM~10042291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tIGHT RIDE... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

WAT IT DEW..... THANKS RICK ITS ALMOST DONE.......


----------



## bigcadi

Rick need a price on a set of bags for an 83 s10 blazer 2wheel pops wants to bag his shit.... I have built the brackets already. Let me know...


----------



## ricndaregal

good ppl over right there at lowlife uffin: picked up my hopper switch handle some extensions and a 3 prong this past friday for a good price uffin: big thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE DO FRAMES AND CONVERT FOR 9" REAR ENDS FOR IMPALAS TOO, 2008 LOWRIDING WILL BE BIGGER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

FOR THE BOMB LOVERS!


----------



## -CAROL CITY-




----------



## rhr26

Put a order in with Lowlife and they got my stuff shipped to me fast!!!! Good prices, ready to order some more parts!!


----------



## SiK RyDa




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

FREE KIT UPGRADE! POWERBALLS & REVERSE CUPS!

ON ANY KIT!

OH YA DONT FORGET THE FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## $piff

lowlifehydraulics have you sent me the shipping label yet so I can send you back the wrong stuff that you sent me I tried emailing you on the 6th again but havent heard back from you yet.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

_*LIVING THE LOW LIFE!*_

ONE WORD, ONE SYLLABLE. VIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

price for a 3pump kit?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

PM SENT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## ABEL760

DAHM RICK I SEE WHAT YOU WERE LOKKING AT AS SHE WALKED AWAY HOMEY :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level

i will take a vida shipped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 15 2008, 09:05 PM~10666629
> *LIVING THE LOW LIFE!
> 
> ONE WORD, ONE SYLLABLE. VIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHAT WHERE YOU MISMERIZED BY HER ASS ----I SEE YOU LOOKING ---IS IT REAL :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LG SHOW IN FRESNO, TO TO TO DAM HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drew-barry-86

> LG SHOW IN FRESNO, TO TO TO DAM HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: HOw much for a set of these????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> LG SHOW IN FRESNO, TO TO TO DAM HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: HOw much for a set of these????? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREE WITH ANY FOUR PUMP KIT! LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## milkbone

WUZ UP RICK AND ALL THE HOMIES AT LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS 

I'LL SEE YOU AT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW


----------



## $piff

hey lowlife it's been a month and I still dont have the shipping label or the right stuff I ordered you keep saying you'll take care of it but still nothing i dont want to blow you up but damn homie I just want my shit.


----------



## bigstew22

Dam......I need a deal on a 2 pump set up for my 64 but would hate to have to wait on my Ish. Low life what's the deal homies !!!


----------



## jojo67

I need 6 to 8 batteries, what kind of deal can you give me homie???


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by $piff_@May 23 2008, 02:26 PM~10721886
> *hey lowlife it's been a month and I still dont  have the shipping label or the right stuff I ordered you keep saying you'll take care of it but still nothing i dont want to blow you up but damn homie I just want my shit.
> *



we are talking about a 6 hole switch braket right? refund on the way for your $4.50 and good look getting it.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 23 2008, 05:11 PM~10722929
> *Dam......I need a deal on a 2 pump set up for my 64 but  would hate to have to wait on my Ish. Low life what's the deal homies !!!
> *


man for a fellow Cowboy fan! order a 2 pump street kit, i ll throught some coils! 3 ton full stack.

oh ya, chrome pumps and cylinders!


----------



## danny.bigm

What up Rick


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@May 24 2008, 07:44 AM~10726868
> *What up Rick
> *


----------



## bigstew22

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 23 2008, 10:38 PM~10725669
> *man for a fellow Cowboy fan! order a 2 pump street kit, i ll throught some coils! 3 ton full stack.
> 
> oh ya, chrome pumps and cylinders!
> *


 I will call ya monday with the credit card number oh and great pub on living the low life you cats as well Kool-Aid made a believer out of a brugh !


----------



## E-RUPT

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Santa Barbra Car Show, Nit Life CC put it down!


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## drew-barry-86

BUMP


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## bigcadi

rick i sent u a pm let me know what they say.....


----------



## sweetlew46

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 2 2008, 05:31 PM~10782590
> *Santa Barbra Car Show, Nit Life CC put it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I must say those are some hot chic's , But in your pictures at the end of your table , What size are those check values are they one inch ?


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## Twiins

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

DENVER HERE WE COME!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 16 2008, 10:28 PM~10885801
> *DENVER HERE WE COME!
> *


how u been rick?


----------



## bigcadi

almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

What up rick like i said on the phone you or your boys need anything here in denver let me know we got you covered.....................


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 16 2008, 10:35 PM~10885860
> *What up rick like i said on the phone you or your boys need anything here in denver let me know we got you covered.....................
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 10:29 PM~10885812
> *how u been rick?
> *


whats up chris! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 16 2008, 11:01 PM~10886018
> *whats up chris!  :biggrin:
> *


SAME SHIT..........DIFFERENT DAY HOMIE............


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

ttt for the homie... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 18 2008, 09:33 PM~10902483
> *ttt for the homie...  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Rick, its me Jerry from Hawaii, is the shop going to be closed while you are out of town? I am in Cali and need to stop by and pick up some parts.


----------



## rhr26

Just ordered a hose from lowlifehydraulics, very fast service!!! If any issues come up they get at you asap, send the parts fast!!!


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## bigcadi

TTT for the homies


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

PORTLAND LRM SHOW HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 13 2008, 08:42 PM~11080431
> *PORTLAND LRM SHOW HERE WE COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jojo67

Do you sell multi battery chargers, if so how much homie???


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11088285
> *Do you sell multi battery chargers, if so how much homie???
> *


no multi chargers, i prefer to have a couple of shop chargers, 10/40 amp and do one by one to make sure every battery has the same amount of juice. i think you would spend about the same amount by buying 2-3 chargers at $125 a piece then buying a multy charger for $350 or higher and hoping that the batterys get a equal amount of charge. but thats just my 2 cents.

hows the public enemy cc doing out there.


----------



## jojo67




----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ttt


----------



## baghdady

I just placed an order


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jul 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11134575
> *I just placed an order
> *


order confirmed! good in stock!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by baghdady+Jul 20 2008, 09:50 PM~11134575-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed an order
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for the 63??
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 20 2008, 10:15 PM~11134782
> *order confirmed! good in stock!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

<span style='color:red'><span style='color:red'>WHAT'S UP WHAT IT DO!!!!! JUST WANT TO GIVE IT UP TO "RICK" AND LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS FOR ALL THE GOOD AS DEALS!....  SHIT SEE YOU FRIDAY ! HAVE MY SHIT! HAHAHA ... NAW FORREAL HAVE MY SHIT!    </span></span>


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11134782
> *order confirmed! good in stock!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

TO 
THE 
TOP!


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## ElChingon

PRICE CHECK ON THOSE 4 1/2 TONS HOPPING COILS!!AND WILL YOU HAVE THEM AT THE PORTLAND SHOW!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 28 2008, 06:20 PM~11200521
> *PRICE CHECK ON THOSE 4 1/2 TONS HOPPING COILS!!AND WILL YOU HAVE THEM AT THE PORTLAND SHOW!!
> *



$140.00
and yes we will have them in portland, along with alot of goodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigcadi

Whats up big rick? have a show on sunday a arms r done just need too put them on put two more batterys in lets c what it do...


----------



## BIGTITO64

YOU GOING TO VEGAS RICK?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jul 29 2008, 04:59 PM~11209438
> *Whats up big rick?  have a show on sunday a arms  r done just need too put them on put two more batterys in lets c what it do...
> *


dont forget the nitro juice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 29 2008, 05:01 PM~11209456
> *YOU GOING TO VEGAS RICK?
> *



SIMON LIMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAME BAT TIME, SAME BAT CHANNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 29 2008, 09:20 PM~11211947
> *SIMON LIMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAME BAT TIME, SAME BAT CHANNEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THEN I WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## All Out Customs

TTT for the Homie Rick Rock.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 17 2008, 11:33 AM~11364866
> *TTT for the Homie Rick Rock.
> *


Whats up jerry, how are my island brothers in hawaii doing!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 18 2008, 01:17 PM~11375030
> *Whats up jerry, how are my island brothers in hawaii doing!
> *



You can check out.....

http://www.eight08.net

That website shows all the custom car action going on in Hawaii. Lots of cool videos and pics also profiles of cars.


----------



## High-Class Customs

Whats up rick.. Nobody got it all the way up.. But a good pic anyway


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 12 2008, 02:43 AM~10396990
> *JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE DO FRAMES AND CONVERT FOR 9" REAR ENDS FOR IMPALAS TOO, 2008  LOWRIDING WILL BE BIGGER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got any more pics of the green 70 olds 88 in the backround? :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

I was going through my files and found these pics


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT

EVERYTHING GOOD IN STOCK!
JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN DIEGO AND GOT TO SAY THE SHOW WAS ON SUPER SHOW STATUS, IT WAS A PAINTMANIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Whats Up Fellow Low Lifers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let Us Give You What You Need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Call For Details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Build Your On Kit
example: 

2 pump steet/comp kit, 1 dump to the front pump, 2 dumps to rear pump, 6" and 12" cylinders with power balls. FBCC

3 pump steet/comp kit, 2 pumps to front with 1 dump, 2 dumps rear pump. 8" and 16" FBCC

3 pump steet/comp kit, 1 pump to front with 1 dump, 2 pumps for rear pump with individual dumps for easy power three wheel, power balls, 6" and 16" cylinders. FBCC

Want To Add A Piston Pump, An extra pump, extra solenoids No Problem!!!!!!!!!
many combinations to offer, not just front back side to side corner corner.

Let us build your kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

OG ZIG ZAG SLOW DOWNS! 







COMPETION MOTOR!







STREET PUMP!







STEET PUMP BACK VIEW!







ZIG ZAG & STRAIGHT SLOW DOWN! HOW MANY YOU WANT!







COMPETION PUMP!







NEW DESIGN 1/2" OR 3/4" BLOCKS















STRAIGHT OG SLOW DOWN!


----------



## 70DELTA88

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Aug 26 2008, 05:35 PM~11445902
> *Got any more pics of the green 70 olds 88 in the backround? :biggrin:
> *



DO YOU KNOW WAT SIZE RIMS R ON THAT DELTA 88. I HAVE A 70 DELTA AND IM TRYN TO PUT SOME RIMS ON IT. :biggrin: GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GREEN DELTA...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 16 2008, 04:56 PM~11619009
> *DO YOU KNOW WAT SIZE RIMS R ON THAT DELTA 88. I HAVE A 70 DELTA AND IM TRYN TO PUT SOME RIMS ON IT.  :biggrin:  GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THAT GREEN DELTA...
> *


That car is long gone, but i believe they are 13".


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

old school touch!


----------



## High-Class Customs




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11619714
> *That car is long gone, but i believe they are 13".
> *


WHAT ABOUT THAT YELLOW LUXURY SPORT THAT JUST SIT IN THE PARKING LOT?
:0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11654973
> *
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THEM ARMS RICK..........


----------



## All Out Customs

Yo Rick Rock do you have a 3/4 to 1/2 male elbow, a 1/2 all female tee, and 1/2 male elbow all in chrome, also a couple of braided returns?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

1995 BEFORE MARZOOCHI GEARS, THERE WAS FENNER STONE GEARS. AMAZING HOW TECHNOLGY HAS EVOLVED. BEFORE YOU NEED 14 BATTERYS AND FOUR PUMPS, NOW YOU NEED JUST 8 BATTERYS AND 1 PUMP. OH YA AND NO WEIGHT!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 25 2008, 09:52 AM~11695505
> *1995 BEFORE MARZOOCHI GEARS, THERE WAS FENNER STONE GEARS. AMAZING HOW TECHNOLGY HAS EVOLVED. BEFORE YOU NEED 14 BATTERYS AND FOUR PUMPS, NOW YOU NEED JUST 8 BATTERYS AND 1 PUMP. OH YA AND NO WEIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF IM NOT MISTAKEN...................L.A. WEST PARKING LOT??


----------



## High-Class Customs

Single 3/4" non piston pump with an Italian.. Low Life Equipped


----------



## KNDYLAC

How much for a 3 pump comp. set up, single 3/4 to the nose? pm me homie


----------



## Shanana

i need a price on a street set up 1 dump to the front a 2 dumps for the rear all chrome 8' and 4 deep cups shipped to 79761


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c.




----------



## bigcadi

What up rick back on line...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT"S UP RICK!...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11796207
> *What up rick back on line...... :thumbsup:
> *



about time! i guess ill be chillin with jughead in vegas, wish you could have made it. congrats on the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Sep 25 2008, 03:04 PM~11696757
> *Single 3/4" non piston pump with an Italian.. Low Life Equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Im looking for some minis with 1/2 port blocks side returns preferred regulars top returns ok too.. Low Life got any??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

man done bin about a year and still not recived my check valves from you all..u still all out of them or what?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Oct 12 2008, 02:13 PM~11843896
> *man done bin about a year and still not recived my check valves from you all..u still all out of them or what?
> *


a year? I need the order number and name? we don't check to see if every order is delivered, that's part of your job to let us know that you haven't received your package.


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 7 2008, 02:42 PM~11803990
> *about time! i guess ill be chillin with jughead in vegas, wish you could have made it. congrats on the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yea jug  will be reppen denver in vegas drink some beer  4 me... right on4 lil b he will be hittn switches b before he can walk... i will give u a call this week..  LOWLIFE in the 303..
> *


----------



## High-Class Customs




----------



## B_BORGERDING

:0


> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 23 2005, 07:34 PM~4266873
> *free shipping on the batteries also? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 That'd be awesome...... :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 12 2008, 03:54 PM~11843822
> * Im looking for some minis  with 1/2 port blocks side returns preferred regulars top returns ok too.. Low Life got any??
> *


HELLO !!! :0


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Oct 18 2008, 07:41 AM~11902385
> *HELLO !!! :0
> *




3/4" ONLY, NO 1/2" SORRY


----------



## bigcadi

TTT 4 rick rock n the boys


----------



## TUKINSTANG

If I order for the 1st time right now 4 batteries can I still get free shipping


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4PUMPEDMONTE_@Oct 25 2008, 12:56 PM~11971211
> *If I order for the 1st time right now 4 batteries can I still get free shipping
> *


free shipping on everything else all the time except for batterys and rims!

not just your first order! check out our website and what you see is what you pay! no hidden cost like shipping and handing and the most famous stocking fees. 
You pay what you price you see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Sep 25 2008, 12:04 PM~11696757
> *Single 3/4" non piston pump with an Italian.. Low Life Equipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN NICE! THATS WHAT IM TRYIN TO DO! ANY PICS OF THE SETUP?


----------



## TUKINSTANG

SO $68.00 DOLLARS 4 BATTERIES A PIECE INCLUDES SHIPPING


----------



## blackonblack64

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 13 2008, 09:06 AM~11848598
> *a year? I need the order number and name? we don't check to see if every order is delivered, that's part of your job to let us know that you haven't received your package.
> *


your box is full.....ttt


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

How much for a mini whammy setup with street gears ?? 3Dumps.
Like the one in your photos on your website.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 08:32 AM~12144208
> *How much for a mini whammy setup  with street gears ?? 3Dumps.
> Like the one in your photos on your website.
> *


$1149.00 to your door


----------



## BIGNZT

LOOKING FOR 2 HYDRALIC HOSES FOR THE FRONT OF A 79 CADDI DEVILE.
SIZE 6 10-12 FEET LONG. 

HOW MUCH?


----------



## plynhrd

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11617172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG ZIG ZAG SLOW DOWNS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIG ZAG & STRAIGHT SLOW DOWN! HOW MANY YOU WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT OG SLOW DOWN!
> *



do you still have any og zigzag slowdowns how much ea.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Nov 13 2008, 10:01 PM~12152330
> *LOOKING FOR 2 HYDRALIC HOSES FOR THE FRONT OF A 79 CADDI DEVILE.
> SIZE 6 10-12 FEET LONG.
> 
> HOW MUCH?
> *


$90.00 shipped to your door


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by plynhrd_@Nov 14 2008, 12:16 AM~12153555
> *do you still have any og zigzag slowdowns how much ea.
> *


$125.00 each


----------



## BIGTONY

Whats the specs on the shocks? colapsed and open hole to hole please also pm me a price too Please Thanks


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Nov 23 2005, 07:02 PM~4266649
> *Looking at this, the prices seem OK, maybe a little higher on a few items, what do others think. I might have an order for you.
> 
> Any feedback from other members?
> 
> 
> SACO BLACK MOTOR $75.00
> 
> SACO CHROME MOTOR $85.00
> 
> ROCKFERD #7 $76.00
> 
> ROCKFERD #9 $76.00
> 
> ROCKFERD #11 $85.00
> 
> ROCKFERD #13 $85.00
> 
> NIEHOFF U.S.A SOLENOID $7.00
> 
> lowlifehydraulics.com
> *





where did you get these prices?????The wedsite prices are different(more $$$)


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 AM~12156283
> *where did you get these prices?????The wedsite prices are different(more $$$)
> *



THOSE PRICES LOOK ABOUT 3-4 YEARS OLD


----------



## I.L.L.

Yah i just noticed that :biggrin: I've order from you guys before, fast shipping,(the fastest ive ever had!) , keep doing the damn thang!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 14 2008, 11:13 AM~12156313
> *Yah i just noticed that  :biggrin:  I've order from you guys before, fast shipping,(the fastest ive ever had!) , keep doing the damn thang!
> *



THANKS THAT MEANS ALOT!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

SUPERSHOW 2008
THANKS FOR ALL THOSE WHO CAME BY THE BOOTH!

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

ttt


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## OneStopCustoms

<~~~LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS~~~>


----------



## bigcadi

TTT FROM THE 303........


----------



## rug442

NOT WIRED UP JUST YET. BUT LOW LIFE NONE THE LESS !


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Oct 30 2008, 07:35 PM~12020312
> *your box is full.....ttt
> *



what you want ****** :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2005, 06:14 PM~4266253
> *OUR PARTS REALY WORK!
> *



No doubt about it, that's why I'm taking my cars to you once they are ready brother. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 13 2008, 09:21 AM~12144539
> *
> *


rick ....one of the few mofos that keeps it real ! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I wonder who's shelf this is going to be resting on................. :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIGTITO64

my glass house rick


----------



## BIGTITO64

my trunk soon will have your name brand pumps :cheesy:


----------



## blackonblack64

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 09:27 AM~12252778
> *what you want ****** :biggrin:
> *



whats up playa !!! you kno just tryin to keep these bumpers smashin!! :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs

Got a few more for you rick tell me if you want them E-mailed also


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Dec 8 2008, 05:11 PM~12371375
> *Got a few more for you rick tell me if you want them E-mailed also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

LIL LOW LIFE GETTING HEMD UP BY LA'S FINIST! lLOL

DEDICATED RIDERS CC TOY DRIVE! HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 11:09 PM~12430716
> *LIL LOW LIFE GETTING HEMD UP BY LA'S FINIST! lLOL
> 
> DEDICATED RIDERS CC TOY DRIVE! HAD A GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Dope ass shop, plus the BIG ass dog in the cage.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*COOL PEEPS....... GOOD PRICES TOO!!!!!!*  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Dec 14 2008, 09:09 PM~12430716
> *LIL LOW LIFE GETTING HEMD UP BY LA'S FINIST! lLOL
> 
> DEDICATED RIDERS CC TOY DRIVE! HAD A GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR COMONG THREW


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 14 2008, 07:07 PM~12431434
> *Dope ass shop, plus the BIG ass dog in the cage.
> *



You got that right, it is a BIG shop watch dog. What's crackin Rick Rock hope you have a good holiday celebration.


----------



## bigcadi

THE NXT RIDE IN THE LOWLIFE FAMILY GIVE ME A CALL RICK


----------



## JROCK

WHAT'S UP LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS? DO YOU STILL GOT THE CHROME SLOW DOWN FAUCETS IN STOCK? IF SO WHAT SIZE ARE THE OPENINGS. IS IT 3/8s or 1/2? HIT ME BACK. I'M IN CALI. AND I'M WILLING TO ROLL YOUR WAY. THANKS. JROCK


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## LadyShowtime

Merry Christmas family!


----------



## Chaotic Lows

Is the free shipping deal still going on?? Id like to place an order if it is what's the shop #


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin:


----------



## sic713

my set up


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 04:57 PM~12578398
> *my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red hard lines looking good darkness...bump for lowlife :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## sic713

?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

2009 TAX SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TREAT YOUR SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CALL FOR OUR UNBEATABLE PRICES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

INSTALLS AND PART SPECIAL AVAILABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


888-LOW-RIDA


----------



## TWEEDY

my set up


















Is that a beer bong....


----------



## chato83

whats for new years speacial post pics of what you get :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

lol.. naw its a big ass funnel


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jan 13 2009, 03:09 AM~12689442
> *whats for new years speacial post pics of what you get  :biggrin:
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>WELL TO START LETS DO, BUY ANY KIT ON THE WEBSITE AND YOU CAN GET A "ADEX" REGULAR DUTY FOR $300.00. (THREE "ADEX" MAX PER ORDER).</span>
:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

1948 FLEETLINE AEROSEDAN CONVERSION (1996 IMPALA FRAME WAS USED) 

























CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE


















CUSTOM PATTERNS


----------



## BIGTITO64

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2009, 11:42 PM~12745909
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


WHATS UP TITO, JUST TALKING ABOUT YOU EARLIER TO THE HOMIE FROM THE BIG "I" FROM SAC, HE CAME DOWN TO PICK UP A RAPPED FRAME.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 19 2009, 12:06 AM~12746085
> *WHATS UP TITO, JUST TALKING ABOUT YOU EARLIER TO THE HOMIE FROM THE BIG "I" FROM SAC, HE CAME DOWN TO PICK UP A RAPPED FRAME.
> *


i hope good things :cheesy:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 AM~12746100
> *i hope good things :cheesy:
> *



ALWAYS! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

frame notching for those big 26" wheels


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

is there still free shipping


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 23 2009, 08:54 PM~12797750
> *is there still free shipping
> *


www.lowlifehydraulics.com

yes sir, the price you see is what you pay, no hidden fees.

oh and for limited times buy any pair of black cylinders any size and we will upgrade them to chrome for free. :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

:cheesy: NICE...


> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 23 2009, 10:35 PM~12798570
> *www.lowlifehydraulics.com
> 
> yes sir, the price you see is what you pay, no hidden fees.
> 
> oh and for limited times buy any pair of black cylinders any size and we will upgrade them to chrome for free. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 23 2009, 11:35 PM~12798570
> *www.lowlifehydraulics.com
> 
> yes sir, the price you see is what you pay, no hidden fees.
> 
> oh and for limited times buy any pair of black cylinders any size and we will upgrade them to chrome for free. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 23 2009, 09:35 PM~12798570
> *www.lowlifehydraulics.com
> 
> yes sir, the price you see is what you pay, no hidden fees.
> 
> oh and for limited times buy any pair of black cylinders any size and we will upgrade them to chrome for free. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

ALWAYS GOOD DEALS!!!!!

TTT...


----------



## BIGTITO64

lowlife is where i am only going to buy my hydros


----------



## showlow

parts list i need, lookin for the best deal shipped...

1) full stack 4ton springs (Front)

2) set of pre-cut springs (back)

3) 9-new solenoids

4) new pre wired switchbox 8 or 10 switch

5) 2-regular donuts

6) Fittings- 2-3/8m x 3/4m straight fitting, 2- 3/8m x 3/8m elbow fitting, 2- 3/4m x 3/4m elbow fitting, 1- 3/4m x 3/4f x 3/4f T-fitting

7) 2- #6 return hose

8) 1- #9 marz. rebuild kit (seals)

9) 2- delta dump rebuild kit (oring)


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 24 2009, 12:35 AM~12798570
> *www.lowlifehydraulics.com
> 
> yes sir, the price you see is what you pay, no hidden fees.
> 
> oh and for limited times buy any pair of black cylinders any size and we will upgrade them to chrome for free. :biggrin:
> *


what about if you buy a 2 pump kit :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

all kits come chrome pumps, chrome cylinders. :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## Black86Cutty

How Much For A Set Of Chrome Shocks For A 86 Cutlass? PM Me


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

What up Rick? :wave:


----------



## westboundsouthbay

WHAT UP LOW LIFE........WESTBOUND SHOWIN SOME RESPECT........


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13009915
> *What up Rick? :wave:
> *



whats good


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by westboundsouthbay_@Feb 15 2009, 07:40 PM~13012229
> *WHAT UP LOW LIFE........WESTBOUND SHOWIN SOME RESPECT........
> *




whats crackin westbound cc

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

How tall are your chrome 3 tons coils???


----------



## puertorican65

What's up rick this is jr elios brother in law from the bay area we should be takin my 65 out there real soon just waitin for that check hope things are all good up there later


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13020830
> *What's up rick this is jr elios brother in law from the bay area we should be takin my 65 out there real soon just waitin for that check hope things are all good up there later
> *


whats going on, we are ready when you are. ya the goverment is holding those checks as long as they can (LOL). tell elio i said whats up.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 15 2009, 10:37 PM~13014656
> *How tall are your chrome 3 tons coils???
> *


???


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> ???
> 
> sorry out of stock, i sold randy a set. you might want messure those.


----------



## BIGTONY

> ???
> 
> sorry out of stock, i sold randy a set. you might want messure those.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool will do Thanks any idea when you will have some back in stock?
Click to expand...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2009, 02:25 PM~13030203
> *Ok cool will do Thanks any idea when you will have some back in stock?
> *



next week


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13023508
> *whats going on, we are ready when you are. ya the goverment is holding those checks as long as they can (LOL). tell elio i said whats up.
> *


 yup they quick to collect but take they time payin ill let him know


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 17 2009, 02:34 PM~13030879
> *next week
> *


Cool pm me the price on the coils and the long chrome rear shocks PLEASE


----------



## hardline90

If we get the batteries is it still free shipping?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by hardline90_@Feb 21 2009, 04:43 AM~13067305
> *If we get the batteries is it still free shipping?
> *



SORRY, NOT ON BATTERYS.

EVERYTHING ELSE YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 21 2009, 12:52 PM~13068063
> *SORRY, NOT ON BATTERYS.
> 
> EVERYTHING ELSE YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what is the price of eight group 31 1000 cca batteries shipped 10 23452?


----------



## hardline90

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 21 2009, 09:52 AM~13068063
> *SORRY, NOT ON BATTERYS.
> 
> EVERYTHING ELSE YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *











Need a price on 24 shipped to 27350.Thanks


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 21 2009, 09:12 PM~13071390
> *what is the price of eight group 31 1000 cca batteries shipped 10 23452?
> *


same order but shipped to 15202


----------



## sic713

anyway i can get a couple of lowlife stickers for my ride


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 21 2009, 07:12 PM~13071390
> *what is the price of eight group 31 1000 cca batteries shipped 10 23452?
> *



PM sent


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 22 2009, 07:45 AM~13074633
> *same order but shipped to 15202
> *


PM sent


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:49 AM~13074646
> *anyway i can get a couple of lowlife stickers for my ride
> *



ARE YOU COMING TO AZ LRM SHOW? IF SO COME BY THE BOOTH AND GET THEM.
:biggrin: 

IF NOT PM YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND SOME.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2009, 08:31 PM~13064927
> *Cool pm me the price on the coils and the long chrome rear shocks PLEASE
> *


TTT


----------



## Boricua Customs

Just stoppin by to thank you Rick for the sweet deal on the 8" & 14" chrome 3 - O ring cylinders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

PHOENIX NEVER FAILS, GREAT SHOW! THANKS PHOENIX! AND THE WOMEN!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigcadi

:yes:


----------



## puertorican65

Hey rick sorry for having elio blow up your phone so much I'm just tryin to get every thing done while its out there but within my finances. Thanks for having pacience with us blater


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 3 2009, 02:13 PM~13167509
> *Hey rick sorry for having elio blow up your phone so much I'm just tryin to get every thing done while its out there but within my finances. Thanks for having pacience with us blater
> *



dont tripp thats what we are here for to answer questions and get you the best customers service possible.


----------



## countyjailbullies

I NEED 6 BATTERYS HOW MUSCH ??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by countyjailbullies_@Mar 3 2009, 04:34 PM~13168777
> *I NEED 6 BATTERYS HOW MUSCH ??
> *




pm sent


----------



## puertorican65

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

Are the chrome coils and long chrome shocks in stock yet? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: SUP CHOLO!!! :biggrin: See you next week, we'll do some foster freeze or some subway. :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2009, 10:38 PM~13197393
> *Are the chrome coils and long chrome shocks in stock yet? :biggrin:
> *



27" SHOCKS YES, COILS ARE COMING


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 5 2009, 10:36 PM~13198026
> *27" SHOCKS YES, COILS ARE COMING
> *


Ok just checking i need the long shocks and the coil please pm me when they are both in stock thanks Tony


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## puertorican65

TTT for the homies wrapping my frame


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13077198
> *ARE YOU COMING TO AZ LRM SHOW? IF SO COME BY THE BOOTH AND GET THEM.
> :biggrin:
> 
> IF NOT PM YOUR ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND SOME.
> *


alright.. pm sent homie


----------



## Elwood

TTT for the homies at lowlife


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ready for dub show 2009
:biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

Looking good I'm liken them hard lines


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## OneStopCustoms

you should see that fucking setup in person, looks bad fucking ass!!!


----------



## puertorican65

yea they do good work their doin a full wrap on my frame right now any pics rick :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

havent seen this in about four years, its funny. check out.



height="344"></embed></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfbbbB94nE...player_embedded

height="344"></embed></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOnjraH9Kc...player_embedded


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

:roflmao:


----------



## Elwood

Ttt


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: hola señor!!! :biggrin:


----------



## luda132

TAKE TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE RICK....... SERIO PERRO .......... AND FOR LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS AND FOR SHOWTIME CC.......


----------



## luda132




----------



## luda132

:biggrin:







:uh:


----------



## luda132

uffin: TAKE TO THE TOP FOR LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Mar 17 2009, 10:08 AM~13304486
> *yea they do good work their doin a full wrap on my frame right now any pics rick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




































































JUST SOME TEASERS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 16 2009, 01:46 PM~13595410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SOME TEASERS PICS  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good Rick


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> Looking good Rick
> [/quote
> THANKS, WE ARE BUSY AS HELL!


----------



## showtimeduecerag

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 16 2009, 12:46 PM~13595410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SOME TEASERS PICS  :biggrin:
> *


damn rick just seen the pics. Looks tight, but the tease gave me blue balls lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 19 2009, 02:03 AM~13323391
> *havent seen this in about four years, its funny. check out.
> height="344"></embed></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfbbbB94nE...player_embedded
> 
> height="344"></embed></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOnjraH9Kc...player_embedded
> *



if you havent seen this please take time to check out, very funny!


----------



## puertorican65

TTT


----------



## luda132

TAKE TO THE TOP FOR THE GOOD WORK THEY DO AT LOW LIFE.....


----------



## LadyShowtime




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 23 2009, 10:40 AM~13667173
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought only guys get blue balls LOL


----------



## LadyShowtime

:wave:


----------



## LadyShowtime

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy

*Price on chrome shocks for a 63 impala.....i'll pic them up* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## puertorican65

what uP rick TT for LOWLIFE


----------



## puertorican65

:uh: MY BAD FORGOT A T


----------



## puertorican65

Elio just sent me some pics looking good Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime

TTT :wave:


----------



## Twiins

TTT


----------



## SiK RyDa

yo Rick, I'm flying out to the San Bernadino show, I'll swing by the shop and meet ya..

2 years later.. still holding it down


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Sep 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11617172
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG ZIG ZAG SLOW DOWNS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPETION MOTOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STREET PUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEET PUMP BACK VIEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZIG ZAG & STRAIGHT SLOW DOWN! HOW MANY YOU WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPETION PUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW DESIGN 1/2" OR 3/4" BLOCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT OG SLOW DOWN!
> *


looks good how much 4 the slow downs and the pumps


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 15 2009, 11:19 PM~13902807
> *looks good how much 4 the slow downs and the pumps
> *



HOW MANY YOU WANT, CHECK THE WEBSITE OUT (WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM) :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 9 2009, 12:46 PM~13837210
> *Elio just sent me some pics looking good Rick :thumbsup:
> *



HE DIDNT HAVE THESE.
















































:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 16 2009, 03:08 PM~13906790
> *HOW MANY YOU WANT, CHECK THE WEBSITE OUT (WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good 2 pumps 3 or 4 dumps i like the zig zags im looking at your new street pumps i want 2 do eveything black and crome with some engraving whats the next show u guys will be at


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13906798
> *HE DIDNT HAVE THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOOOOOW THATS TIGHT RIGHT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 16 2009, 04:11 PM~13906798
> *HE DIDNT HAVE THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looking good homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

2 the top


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13197393
> *Are the chrome coils and long chrome shocks in stock yet? :biggrin:
> *


Just checking with ya?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

what a beautiful site... i'll be there tomorrow brother.


----------



## puertorican65

Damn rick you got me over here like a knock waitin on his shit hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 21 2009, 02:36 PM~13960541
> *Damn rick you got me over here like a knock waitin on his shit hno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *



if its your rag in the shop, that mofo is coming out nice bro... I was supervising the build hahaha. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13964221
> *if its your rag in the shop, that mofo is coming out nice bro... I was supervising the build hahaha. :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO AND THANKS FOR THE SUPERVISING LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 21 2009, 09:14 PM~13964669
> *THANKS BRO AND THANKS FOR THE SUPERVISING LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh its ok, its part of my free labor that I do @ low life hydraulics LOL


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## OneStopCustoms

now that small space on the right, thats where my f-cking sewing machine is going lol... :0 :biggrin:


uhm, rick, you ok??? lol









rick passing the knowledge to the youngones... :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 21 2009, 09:49 PM~13965041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE YOUR DEFANITLY HELPIN WITH THE WITHDRAW LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 01:06 AM~13966522
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS HOMIE YOUR DEFANITLY HELPIN WITH THE WITHDRAW LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahahaa... just thought i'd share haha

hey, when I first saw it, i thought it was my bro's old ride... lol

66 rag lol


----------



## puertorican65

DAMN THAT IS CLOSE LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@May 22 2009, 05:11 AM~13966978
> *DAMN THAT IS CLOSE LOL
> *



yeah...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## Elwood

LOOKING GOOD RICK :thumbsup:


----------



## Windex

Just a quick ? How much do you charge to install a 2 pump 6 batt setup?


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 17 2009, 01:55 AM~13602558
> *if you havent seen this please take time to check out, very funny!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 22 2009, 05:33 PM~13973432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


RICK YOU OUT DID YOURSELF THANKS BIG DOG I HAVENT SEEN IT YET BUT BOY THOSE PICS SPEAK A THOUSAND WORDS YOU WERENT LYING WHEN YOU SAID IT WAS GONNA BE A BANGIN AS DROP. THANKS AGAIN AND I WILL DEFINITELY BE DOING BUSINESS WITH YOU AGAIN   uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818




----------



## Mr lowrider305

nice work...keep the pic's comeing


----------



## OneStopCustoms

RICK!!! I hope you remember the old work truck I have, a few months later and check it out lol... the work truck is being pimped out hahaha...


















all suede headliner :biggrin: 











Nacho :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 25 2009, 09:44 PM~13996595
> *RICK!!! I hope you remember the old work truck I have, a few months later and check it out lol... the work truck is being pimped out hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all suede headliner  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacho :0  :biggrin:
> *



im next! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 26 2009, 04:45 PM~14004852
> *im next! :biggrin:
> *



i'm taking the truck to your shop today lol :0 :biggrin: I have to go buy more ostrich :angry:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 26 2009, 04:45 PM~14004852
> *im next! :biggrin:
> *



oh i've got you big homie... Nothing but brotherly love cabron hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## RJ_313

how much for 4.5 ton coils


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13676880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## LadyShowtime

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## kold187um

ONE STAND UP DUDE.

THANKS FOR THE GOOD DEAL ON THE MANIFOLD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## LadyShowtime

Damn it turned out nice! I know speedy is so happy! Takes picts at san berdoo this weekend for me! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## showtimeduecerag

:thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 3 2009, 07:24 PM~14087779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good job guys, another project almost out... Damn, I work to hard at your shop man... I'm taking a break from being the unpaid, free, supervisor lol hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 3 2009, 07:24 PM~14087779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD RICK :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jun 5 2009, 12:02 AM~14101194
> *LOOKING GOOD RICK :thumbsup:
> *


good lookin, battery and intake here waiting on you.


----------



## haze1995

great sales stategy! free shipping always helps.


----------



## luda132

Take to the top for that clean ass SHOWTIME Duece..... Serio what up Rick... Keep up the great work....


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Individuals Car Club Los Angeles Welcomes all on the 5th of July










Nacho
Individuals Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13906798
> *HE DIDNT HAVE THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

TO
THE 
TOP FOR RICK AT LOW LIFE.


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SiK RyDa

it was great to meet you Rick!!

never in 34 years of my life would I had thought I would be in California to witness what I had been reading in magazines for the past 17 years... I enjoyed the hell out of LA


thanks for the shirts man!!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

TO
THE 
TOP FOR LOW LIFE.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

hey rick, just finished the door panel... told ya it'll look nice patterned out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 15 2009, 02:53 PM~14197396
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## LadyShowtime




----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW......SERIO.........SHOWTIME CC.....


----------



## LadyShowtime

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14243988
> *WHAT IT DEW......SERIO.........SHOWTIME CC.....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## luda132

:wave: WHAT UP LADY SHOWTIME... WHAT IT DEW.... WHAT UP RICK HAPPY FATHERS DAY BRO....


----------



## luda132

Serio what up 
Rick Rock
Lowlife hydro's #1


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 3 2009, 06:24 PM~14087779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this y-bone looks good.... will this car lay with this y-bone? looks like it will clear the pumpkin when laid... ive seen most that wont clear, there not bent right.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

sup rick ...see u guys in 2 weeks.........................


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 28 2009, 02:03 PM~14321554
> *this y-bone looks good.... will this car lay with this y-bone? looks like it will clear the pumpkin when laid... ive seen most that wont clear, there not bent right.
> *


the lay is so so, usually made for high lock up with big cylinders. but ya it will lay if do telescopics with coil over.


----------



## puertorican65

what up rick just havent had no time to pick up my shit we'll be out there in a few c u latter


----------



## LadyShowtime

http://qik.com/video/2096207?link=825d715c
:0


----------



## chevy_boy

*TTT........  *


----------



## Johnny562




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Jul 6 2009, 12:42 PM~14393553
> *http://qik.com/video/2096207?link=825d715c
> :0
> *


JUNE 29TH 2009









































JULY 3RD 2009


















VIDEO JULY 5TH 2009

http://qik.com/video/2096207?link=825d715c


DRIVEN FROM INGLEWOOD TO LYNWOOD HOPPED, AND BACK TO SHOP! HOW WE USE TO DO IT 10 YEARS AGO!
OH YA, BUILT HER IN A WEEK.


----------



## LadyShowtime

And just a couple finishing touches  



















NOW shes ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14398688
> *JUNE 29TH 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JULY 3RD 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO JULY 5TH 2009
> 
> http://qik.com/video/2096207?link=825d715c
> DRIVEN FROM INGLEWOOD TO LYNWOOD HOPPED, AND BACK TO SHOP! HOW WE USE TO DO IT 10 YEARS AGO!
> OH YA, BUILT HER IN A WEEK.
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 6 2009, 08:57 PM~14398688
> *JUNE 29TH 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JULY 3RD 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO JULY 5TH 2009
> 
> http://qik.com/video/2096207?link=825d715c
> DRIVEN FROM INGLEWOOD TO LYNWOOD HOPPED, AND BACK TO SHOP! HOW WE USE TO DO IT 10 YEARS AGO!
> OH YA, BUILT HER IN A WEEK.
> *


Looks good Rick sorry i havent call u about them parts yet been short on the $$$ for them  i should have end u the scrilla before LOL


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1

THAT'S HOW IT'S DONE
TO THE TOP LOW LIFE !


----------



## topdog

TTT


----------



## topdog

ttt


----------



## topdog

CONGRATS ON THE WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

DO U GUYS HAVE ANY INFO,ON ANGEL IBARRA,AN OLD MEMBER FROM STYLISTICS ..IM TRYING TO REACH HIM ANY INFO PLEASE POST ME HIS NUMBER.OR USER NAME IF HES IN HERE,,THANX ALOT...  MEMBERS ONLY CC SD.


----------



## puertorican65

damn rick wish i new u was comming out this way i woulda met u at the show and got the bats and stuf


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD PENA_@Jul 16 2009, 10:48 PM~14499902
> *DO U GUYS HAVE ANY INFO,ON ANGEL IBARRA,AN OLD MEMBER FROM STYLISTICS ..IM TRYING TO REACH HIM ANY INFO PLEASE POST ME HIS NUMBER.OR USER NAME IF HES IN HERE,,THANX ALOT...  MEMBERS ONLY CC SD.
> *


----------



## L-BABY

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

Thanks foir coming up and setting up booth at our show and bringing me the parts  :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

TO THE TOP ... HEY RICK!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 16 2009, 02:33 AM~13014622
> *whats good
> 
> *


Need a pair of those 1/2" side port return rounded blocks and a whammy steel tank. You got?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

good in stock,whammy tank raw metal though


----------



## luda132

Take to the top 4 lowlifehydraulics.....


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

What up Cali chapter! Cant wait to get down there and kick it!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S UP RICK :cheesy:


----------



## luda132

wHAT UP RICK ITS YA BOY L2... TAKE TO THE TOP


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Aug 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14697792
> *wHAT UP RICK ITS YA BOY L2... TAKE TO THE TOP
> *


sup ludaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 16 2009, 03:11 PM~13906798
> *HE DIDNT HAVE THESE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Aug 2 2009, 12:18 PM~14652396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Cali chapter! Cant wait to get down there and kick it!
> *


 :0


----------



## TOXXIC

do you price match and free shipping? if so you got my bizz......


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

JR PUTTING IT DOWN, LOL








SORRY I HAD TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1

TO THE TOP MY MAN ! HIT ME...


----------



## lowrivi1967

total cost for 2 pump chrome set-up shipped to 97501,Medford Or.thanks


----------



## bigcadi

what up rick rock????


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 27 2009, 09:39 PM~14904851
> *total cost for 2 pump chrome set-up shipped to 97501,Medford Or.thanks
> *



either kit with itailian dumps


street kit $999 (chrome pumps,chrome cylinders, rockferd style gears, street motor)

comp kt $1149 (chrome pumps, chrome cylinders, marzocchi gear, comp motor)

free shipping, all good in stock.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905170
> *what up rick rock????
> *



sup with it buma, me and the boys need to come back to the midwest and hang with jug head, big tee, and you. shit was a blast last time. :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 27 2009, 10:08 PM~14905219
> *sup with it buma, me and the boys need to come back to the midwest and hang with jug head, big tee, and you. shit was a blast last time. :biggrin:
> *


just let us know shit we need to go to the west coast an c how you and the fellas do it in cali.......check this out just finished the juice in the front and air in the back..


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14905179
> *either kit with itailian dumps
> street kit $999 (chrome pumps,chrome cylinders, rockferd style gears, street motor)
> 
> comp kt $1149 (chrome pumps, chrome cylinders, marzocchi gear, comp motor)
> 
> free shipping, all good in stock.
> *


I'll be placin' an order asap


----------



## luda132

Take To The Top....... What up Rick....


----------



## puertorican65

WHAT UP RICK TRYING TO PLAN A TRIP THAT WAY SO I CAN PICK UP THAT STUFF


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## ABEL760

TTT FOR THE HOMEY RICK...WHATS UP HOMEY....


----------



## luda132

Serio perro esta bien Wut it dew Rick Rock


----------



## OneStopCustoms

top quality work and professionalism @ low life hydraulics... they get your ride done. They don't keep your car hostage...


----------



## luda132

What It Dew.... Take This To The Top..... LowLife Hydraulics all day every day


----------



## mrbg

cool!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*
CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is ONLY $139 !!!!! 

If you are looking for something with ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!! You WILL notice the difference.
*** You Can place your orders here on LAYITLOW*** just send me a message with your Phone # and I'll be calling you to get all your info.

*











*The difference between our 
competition motors and our hd motors are the following:

1. Longer overall length which results in higher torque because of more rotating mass.
2. Additional Ground Terminal
3. Heavily reinforced and insulated armature with heavy duty windings.
4. Tru 4-field confirguration for increased rpm*

*Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.

Have a gReAt dAy.!!!! =D

CCE GiRL :biggrin:*


----------



## luda132

A Take To The Top Where This Should Be.... Serio Puro Lowlife


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY PINCHE RICK , WHAT'S UP FAM. JUST STOPING BY TO SAY HELLO AND I WILL BE STOPING IN PROB... NEXT WEEK.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## rightwire




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

HOPE YOU MADE IT HOME SAFE...HAD A GOOD TIME KICKIN IT WITH YOU GUYS THIS WEEKEND..


----------



## bigcadi

TTT 4 rick rock...... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 2 2009, 12:50 PM~15249983
> *TTT 4 rick rock...... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

met you guys at the show, some kool people.


----------



## north_side_allstar

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2005, 04:16 PM~4265873
> *WE WOULD LIKE TO IN FORM EVERYBODY ABOUT ARE NEW WEBSITE OPTION, PEOPLE IN PLACES SOMETIMES HAVE TO PAY MORE FOR THERE HYDROS DO TO WHERE THEY LIVE, SHIPPING CHARGES ARE NOT CHEEP! THIS ARE OWN WAY TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR SHOPPING WITH US!
> WWW.LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
> 
> *





*HEY WAS UP THIS IS SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS WE BEEN TO URE SHOP BEFORE ARE U GUYS SPONCERING*


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

> _Originally posted by north_side_allstar_@Oct 3 2009, 01:53 AM~15255994
> *HEY WAS UP THIS IS SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS WE BEEN TO URE SHOP BEFORE ARE U GUYS SPONCERING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadi

TTMFT


----------



## big rube

uffin:


----------



## Vayzfinest

how much for a full wrap 75 caprice??


----------



## luda132

To The Top...


----------



## luda132

LowLife 4 Life.... Take To The Top..... Serio Esta Bien...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 8 2009, 10:55 AM~15302707
> *how much for a full wrap 75 caprice??
> *



pm sent


----------



## chingon68mex

how much would you charge me to xtend a pair of 1982 chevy el camino front upper arms, and how much xtension do you recomend?? 1.5 or 2'??

I don't plan to hop the car,I just like the way they look :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Oct 14 2009, 11:16 PM~15362788
> *how much would you charge me to xtend a pair of 1982 chevy el camino front upper arms, and how much xtension do you recomend?? 1.5 or 2'??
> 
> I don't plan to hop the car,I just like the way they look :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## streetrider

:biggrin: *wazup,homie...
wat's the ticket on "refreshing" a 3 gate setup in a 84 Regal..?
and finishing tha frame.it's stress-points done now.(rear arches
front,behind a-arms) i got pics. lemme know  *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

do u have rebuild kits for (3) ROCKFERD pumpheads??? i think they are #7


i just need the heart shapped seals that are actually inside the pumpheads  and some shaft seals too


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Oct 15 2009, 03:18 PM~15368531
> *do u have rebuild kits for (3) ROCKFERD pumpheads??? i think they are #7
> i just need the heart shapped seals that are actually inside the pumpheads   and some shaft seals too
> *


SIMON


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 22 2009, 12:32 PM~15435160
> *SIMON
> *


YOOOO ''LOWLIFE'' RICK PM ME WHEN U GET THIS, MY ''RYDER'' NEEDS A TUNE UP,WANT 2 C IF I CAN STOP BY THIS WEEK 4 THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 22 2009, 12:32 PM~15435160
> *SIMON
> *


YOOOO ''LOWLIFE'' RICK PM ME WHEN U GET THIS, MY ''RYDER'' NEEDS A TUNE UP,WANT 2 C IF I CAN STOP BY THIS WEEK 4 THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 09:48 PM~15010441
> *top quality work and professionalism @ low life hydraulics... they get your ride done. They don't keep your car hostage...
> *


 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

:wave:


----------



## luda132

Take To The Top...


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 15 2009, 04:41 PM~15367468
> *:biggrin: wazup,homie...
> wat's the ticket on "refreshing" a 3 gate setup in a 84 Regal..?
> and finishing tha frame.it's stress-points done now.(rear arches
> front,behind a-arms) i got pics. lemme know
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Oct 23 2009, 11:53 PM~15452250
> *:dunno:
> *


bring it by and i can give you a accurate estimate.


----------



## LadyShowtime

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 24 2009, 09:10 AM~15453604
> *bring it by and i can give you a accurate estimate.
> *


Damn, already at work! Have fun tonight, send me picts!


----------



## Vayzfinest

Do u get free shipping on wrapped frames??


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 22 2009, 11:55 PM~15441664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


Mr. CELEBRITY I HAD THE HONOR TO PARTY WITH HIM


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Oct 25 2009, 10:27 AM~15460515
> *Do u get free shipping on wrapped frames??
> *


Lol, just a tad bit to big.


----------



## TYTE9D

TTT


----------



## trunkgotknock

hey rick i talked to you bout powder coted rims for my caddi thanks for or your help :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Oct 28 2009, 05:10 PM~15496126
> *hey rick i talked to you bout powder coted rims for my caddi thanks for or your help  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

what up rick


----------



## luda132

Push Back To The Top....


----------



## big rube

RICK ELIO TOLD TO POST THESE HERE


----------



## luda132

Take to the Top....


----------



## orojoh11

looking for some adjustanle uppers hit me up thanks


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THIS OUR NEW REMOTE LINE, BILLETROCK SET UPS.


----------



## luda132

TAKE TO THE TOP FOR THAT SETUP AND THE GOOD WORK THEY DO OVER AT LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 04:27 PM~15693005
> *THIS OUR NEW REMOTE LINE, BILLETROCK SET UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, how much does a set up like this cost?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

what's up rick!!! I'll be by the shop on monday to visit you. Been a while since I last saw you. :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 04:27 PM~15693005
> *THIS OUR NEW REMOTE LINE, BILLETROCK SET UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, how much does a set up like this cost? anyone?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 22 2009, 08:09 PM~15748346
> *Wow, how much does a set up like this cost? anyone?
> *


pm sent


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 22 2009, 09:58 PM~15749581
> *pm sent
> *


x2 pm me price


----------



## luda132

Take To The Top.... LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS....


----------



## A&mCustoms




----------



## Kustom 401K

STILL WAIT ON MY REFUND CHECK AND MY OTHER PARTS
PLEASE CAL ASAP (RICK)


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY FAM..... HOW YOU BEEN? SHIT WE HAVE NOT FORGOT ABOUT YOU 
WE JUST BEEN SO BUSY STARTING OUR OWN CLUB BUT SHIT HERE IS 
A PIC OF THE PLAQUE


----------



## bigcadi

:thumbsup:


----------



## spook

got my order from lowlife hydraulics.. great seller. will do business with again. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by spook_@Dec 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15916970
> *got my order from lowlife hydraulics.. great seller. will do business with again.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

nice work looks good


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## LadyShowtime

:wave:


----------



## A&mCustoms

:wave:


----------



## ABEL760

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE, LOWRIDING TILL THE CASKET DROPPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE!
RICK ROCK


----------



## ABEL760

THANKS FOR THAT PUMP HOMEY... :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

Happy new year rick just checkin on that intake


----------



## luda132

To the top......what it dew Rick Rock
Serio Perro Esta Bien


----------



## Kustom 401K

still waiting........on my shit homeboy


----------



## Kustom 401K

fax # 713-910-0208 all day ...................


----------



## Kustom 401K




----------



## ABEL760

TTT FOR THE HOMEY :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132

To The Top


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818




----------



## ABEL760

TTT


----------



## luda132

:wave: - Serio Que Onda Big Dogg


----------



## rob-63ss

Just sent payment for some check valves was going to take the ride to your shop but decided I should learn how to do it. Might call you for some advice though :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TAX TIME IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TREAT YOUR SELF!


----------



## ABEL760

I WILL BE PAYING YOU A VISIT REAL SOON HOMEY...


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP FOR LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS


----------



## flakes23

Do you carry chrome springs?


----------



## OGUNLIMITED

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16517845
> *Do you carry chrome springs?
> *


http://www.lowlifehydraulics.com/productsframes.html


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16517845
> *Do you carry chrome springs?
> *


only 3 ton instock, if you want a different tonage it can be done. we just dont stock them on the shelves.


----------



## bigcadi

TTT for rick rock :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132

What it Dew....Low Life Hydraulics.... To The Top


----------



## luda132

What Up.....Low Life to the Top


----------



## ricndaregal

good lookin on the hose big homie uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 5 2010, 03:58 PM~16525003
> *only 3 ton instock, if you want a different tonage it can be done. we just dont stock them on the shelves.
> *


THEY NICE TOO  do you still got the hook up on the edelbroke parts i need these
Edelbrock 26014 - Edelbrock Performer Air-Gap Intake Manifolds ENDURASHINE
Edelbrock 14064 - Edelbrock Performer Carburetors ENDURASHINE
Edelbrock 88104 - Edelbrock Victor Series Mechanical Water Pumps ENDURASHINE
Edelbrock 2209 - Edelbrock Performer-Plus Camshaft


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 26 2010, 10:34 AM~16415288
> *TAX TIME IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TREAT YOUR SELF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: HOW MUCH FOR THE FREE GEARS?? :biggrin: J/K!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 18 2010, 01:11 AM~16648865
> *THEY NICE TOO    do you still got the hook up on the edelbroke parts i need these
> Edelbrock 26014 - Edelbrock Performer Air-Gap Intake Manifolds ENDURASHINE
> Edelbrock 14064 - Edelbrock Performer Carburetors ENDURASHINE
> Edelbrock 88104 - Edelbrock Victor Series Mechanical Water Pumps ENDURASHINE
> Edelbrock 2209 - Edelbrock Performer-Plus Camshaft
> *



:x:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 18 2010, 10:14 AM~16651471
> *:x:
> *


----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## devillan

its only been three weeks now wheres my fucking parts,if you answered your phone at your shop maybe i could find out


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Feb 23 2010, 04:17 PM~16703288
> *its only been three weeks now wheres my fucking parts,if you answered your phone at your shop maybe i could find out
> *


just talked to rick right now,hes trying to make it right,if he does then thats good buisness


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 18 2010, 12:14 PM~16651471
> *:x:
> *


:wave:


----------



## luda132

:wave: :run: :h5:


----------



## devillan

i got my shit everybody go back to loving rick,like anybody cares


----------



## texican

Just ordered cant wait !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Ricks a good dude to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 3 2010, 05:44 PM~16785807
> *Ricks a good dude to deal with  :thumbsup:
> *


hopefully your right! :x:


----------



## chevy_boy




----------



## texican

nothin!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 9 2010, 08:46 AM~16837535
> *nothin!!!
> *


shipped on the third, just pmed you the tracking number UPS.


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 9 2010, 02:00 PM~16838543
> *shipped on the third, just pmed you the tracking number UPS.
> *


sorry kinda worried i just had bad business wit some company and NOW i know ur not like that much love and respect!!!


----------



## Junkshop pros

TTT for the homey Rick and lowlife hydraulics. thanks for taking care of my order to Hawaii homey. cant wait till it gets here :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Mar 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16847002
> *TTT for the homey Rick and lowlife hydraulics.  thanks for taking care of my order to Hawaii homey.  cant wait till it gets here :thumbsup:
> *


what happened to the other guys?


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 10 2010, 03:04 AM~16847644
> *what happened to the other guys?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 9 2010, 08:46 AM~16837535
> *nothin!!!
> *


WHAT DID WE ORDER MY *****??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

LOWLYFE IM LOOKIN FOR SOLENOIDS1-2CASES AND THE FIRST ORDER IS FREE SHIPPING RIGHT? PLEASE SHOOT ME A P.M. AND DO YOU TAKE VISA?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Do you guys have any repro new aircraft style set ups?


----------



## A&mCustoms




----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP FOR LOW LIFE AND THIS CLEAN ASS SET-UP :thumbsup:


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 11 2010, 07:40 PM~16863628
> *WHAT DID WE ORDER MY *****??? :biggrin:
> *


side returns block #9 pump head and a seal :biggrin: :420:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP LOW LIFE


----------



## luda132

*BUMP TO THE TOP WHAT UP RICK ROCK PURO SHOWTIME CC. AND PURO LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS*


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 13 2010, 01:53 PM~16880948
> *side returns block #9 pump head and a seal :biggrin:  :420:
> *


GODAM FOOL... WHAT ARE U TRYING TO DO???? SMASH THE FUCKEN BUMPER...


----------



## showtimeduecerag

TTT 
what up lowlife.....................


----------



## Westcoastdon530

Just ordered from low life and my address got messed up the guy that works there helped me out fast. the only thing i didnt like was that my compitition motor came and it was in a thin made box and my chrome got scuffed up because there was nothing protecting it it was just in the box. happy yet disapointed :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 28 2010, 01:13 AM~17021575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it that the one from sac getting some work done


----------



## texican

TTT LOW LIFE!!!!


----------



## A&mCustoms

:wave: :drama:


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP RICK


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Mar 30 2010, 08:47 AM~17043000
> *WHAT UP RICK
> *


SUP WITH IT, UP EARLY ON LIL :wave:


----------



## luda132

LOWLIFE ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## Junkshop pros

ttt for rick and the homies at Lowlife hydraulics :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## A&mCustoms

*A & M Customs 
"PISTON PUMP"








































Coming out really soon !!!!*








​


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Just put my order in.


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP WHAT UP RICK ROCK


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 19 2009, 01:27 AM~12745793
> *1948 FLEETLINE AEROSEDAN CONVERSION (1996 IMPALA FRAME WAS USED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



was there any mods you had to do to get the body on that frame?


----------



## texican

TTT LOW LIFE!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 9 2010, 03:35 PM~17146510
> *was there any mods you had to do to get the body on that frame?
> *


Oh ya, lots of fabricating.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 9 2010, 10:02 PM~17148587
> *Oh ya, lots of fabricating.
> *



asking cuz i have my uncles 48 sitting in my driveway.. nothing is wrong with his frame but the conversation did come across on what other frame would fit it? is the wheel base the same?


----------



## texican

next purchase LOWLIFE piston!!! uffin:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

also.. what kind of checks do you carry? looking for a price on some chrome 1/2 check valves shipped to 60087.. Thanx


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 9 2010, 11:18 PM~17148724
> *also.. what kind of checks do you carry? looking for a price on some chrome 1/2 check valves shipped to 60087.. Thanx
> *


lowlifehydraulics.com


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by texican_@Apr 9 2010, 10:21 PM~17148754
> *lowlifehydraulics.com
> *


Thanx..:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by texican_@Apr 9 2010, 10:21 PM~17148754
> *lowlifehydraulics.com
> *



But i didnt see no price on chrome ones.... oh well, im sure he'll get back at me with the price.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Johnny_mumbles_@Apr 9 2010, 08:13 PM~17148686
> *asking cuz i have my uncles 48 sitting in my driveway.. nothing is wrong with his frame but the conversation did come across on what other frame would fit it? is the wheel base the same?
> *


it was the closes frame I liked, it's the second one we done, first one went to mexico, he drove 18 hours on hydros and acumilaters, dude said it drove like a Cadillac.


----------



## Johnny_mumbles

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 9 2010, 11:16 PM~17149242
> *it was the closes frame I liked, it's the second one we done, first one went to mexico, he drove 18 hours on hydros and acumilaters, dude said it drove like a Cadillac.
> *



well it looks fucking good! i bet it drove like a caddy!


----------



## ABEL760

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Y bones coming in two weeks, raw or chrome with second mounting bracket.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

:wave:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Any info on shipping of my set-up? Just curious.

Name: John Cantellop


----------



## kold187um

A doggies i need everyone down with STR8Tippin to go to http://www.citylovemusic.com/ and vote for our song I`m From L.A., by L.O.L., if we win the contest they are going to shot a video and you know its going to be a LowRider Video for Real LOWRIDERS so vote everybody. Thanks


----------



## singlegate

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 11 2010, 02:22 PM~17160594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i like that one


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Apr 12 2010, 08:18 AM~17167171
> *Any info on shipping of my set-up? Just curious.
> 
> Name: John Cantellop
> *


pm sent.

in route


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T

For Low Life


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Apr 14 2010, 12:13 PM~17190966
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> For Low Life
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Apr 16 2010, 02:19 PM~17214041
> *:biggrin:
> *



HAD PLAN TO ROLL UP FOR THE LRM SHOW, BUT OF COURSE CHANGE OF PLANS.

LET ME KNOW WHATS THE NEXT BIG EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## luda132

PURO LOW LIFE.....


----------



## ClassicPlayer

UPS dropped this off today. :biggrin: 










Left a box filled with hoses and cylinders too.  

Thanks, Low Life for the good service. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 16 2010, 04:23 PM~17215148
> *HAD PLAN TO ROLL UP FOR THE LRM SHOW, BUT OF COURSE CHANGE OF PLANS.
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHATS THE NEXT BIG EVENT.  :biggrin:
> *


 THATS THE ONLY 1 WILL DO IT BIG LIKE LAST TIME :0 
COOL I WILL GIVE YOU A CALL NEXT WEEK RICK MAMA NEEDS SOME NEW RIMS... :biggrin:


----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW PLAYBOY.... PURO LOW LIFE


----------



## texican

TTT!!!LOW LIFE


----------



## GABINO




----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## luda132

Livin The Low Life


----------



## kold187um

:wave:


----------



## luda132

To The Top .............


----------



## luda132

SHOWTIME CAR CLUB :thumbsup: LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

wouldnt use this bs company if my life depended on it! The namespeaks for themselves,, DONT BE FOOLED BY THERE SHADY ASS SHIPPING! ITS FREE BUT U WILL WAIT MONTHS! YOU WILL EVEN GET THE RUN AROUND ABOUT YOUR ORDER,, GO TO L.I.L. FEEDBACK FOR BEFORE U USE THESE FOOLS


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 6 2010, 02:42 AM~17407013
> *wouldnt use this bs company if my life depended on it! The namespeaks for themselves,, DONT BE FOOLED BY THERE SHADY ASS SHIPPING! ITS FREE BUT U WILL WAIT MONTHS! YOU WILL EVEN GET THE RUN AROUND ABOUT YOUR ORDER,, GO TO L.I.L.  FEEDBACK FOR BEFORE U USE THESE FOOLS
> *


SO WHATS YOUR NAME? THATS A BIG CLAIM TO FAME TO PUT US ON BLAST, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHO YOU ARE SO I CAN CHECK WHAT YOU ORDERED AND HOW LONG IT TOOK.


----------



## 817cutty

what up Rick its Luis ... problem resolved talked to Aurelio At A&m Customs thanks good people


----------



## wannabelowrider

I'm asking for a friend but, don't yall do a payment deal and how does it work. Is it a layaway type deal?


----------



## BigButta63

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 6 2010, 04:42 AM~17407013
> *wouldnt use this bs company if my life depended on it! The namespeaks for themselves,, DONT BE FOOLED BY THERE SHADY ASS SHIPPING! ITS FREE BUT U WILL WAIT MONTHS! YOU WILL EVEN GET THE RUN AROUND ABOUT YOUR ORDER,, GO TO L.I.L.  FEEDBACK FOR BEFORE U USE THESE FOOLS
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 6 2010, 08:42 AM~17408420
> *SO WHATS YOUR NAME? THATS A BIG CLAIM TO FAME TO PUT US ON BLAST, BUT I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHO YOU ARE SO I CAN CHECK WHAT YOU ORDERED AND HOW LONG IT TOOK.
> *


PM SENT,, I NOT LOOKING 4 THE FAME, JUST GET YOUR SHIPPING STRAIGHT,, DO WHAT U SAY U GONNA DO AND LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT LIVE OUT WEST
THAT YOUR PACKAGE WILL TAKE MONTH MAYBE MORE.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 6 2010, 05:14 PM~17412438
> *PM SENT,, I NOT LOOKING 4 THE FAME, JUST GET YOUR SHIPPING STRAIGHT,, DO WHAT U SAY U GONNA DO AND LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT LIVE OUT WEST
> THAT YOUR PACKAGE WILL TAKE MONTH MAYBE MORE.
> *


PM SENT, AND IF YOU WANT YOUR MONEY BACK FOR THE TANG/16 KEY NO PROBLEM, LIKE I SAID MISTAKES ARE MADE AND WERE NOT PERECT, BUT WE DONT BURN OR FUCK ANYBODY!


----------



## latinxs

free shipping on first online order still good???


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 6 2010, 05:38 PM~17412622
> *free shipping on first online order still good???
> *


not anymore
pm sent


----------



## banditmike

yo wut up rick!!!? wut it do playa....
:naughty:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@May 6 2010, 06:42 PM~17413144
> *yo wut up rick!!!?  wut it do playa....
> :naughty:
> *


sup with it, whats the word?


----------



## luda132

PURO LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS.....


----------



## luda132

To The Top


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

NEW BANANA Y









:biggrin:


----------



## SAD DOGG

lowlife very professionnal dealer  , go go go go go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

:wave: *Rick...*


----------



## texican

TTT LOWLIFE~~!!!!~~


----------



## loyalty1s

lookin for 2 pumps pm please


----------



## luda132

SERIO PERRO QUE ONDA BIGG DOGG


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## luda132

Whut Up Rick Rock.... Hotel California dat song is the shit... Big Ups To LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS...


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## showtimeduecerag

TTT


----------



## High-Class Customs

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs+May 6 2010, 05:14 PM~17412438-->
> 
> 
> 
> PM SENT,, I NOT LOOKING 4 THE FAME, JUST GET YOUR SHIPPING STRAIGHT,, DO WHAT U SAY U GONNA DO AND LET PEOPLE KNOW WHO DONT LIVE OUT WEST
> THAT YOUR PACKAGE WILL TAKE MONTH MAYBE MORE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is very rare homie.. We have orderd alot from rick and it has always come very fast and if there was a prob. with anything he has fixed it without a prob.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowlifehydraulics_@May 6 2010, 05:27 PM~17412527
> *PM SENT, AND IF YOU WANT YOUR MONEY BACK FOR THE TANG/16 KEY NO PROBLEM, LIKE I SAID MISTAKES ARE MADE AND WERE NOT PERECT, BUT WE DONT BURN OR FUCK ANYBODY!
> *


Agreed


----------



## S.A.S

:nicoderm:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## ABEL760

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 26 2010, 01:11 PM~17612355
> *That is very rare homie.. We have orderd alot from rick and it has always come very fast and if there was a prob. with anything he has fixed it without a prob.
> Agreed
> *


X2


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## puertorican65

WHAT UP RICK ITS BEEN AWHILE WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## NewStart75

I ordered online on 5/26, and paid by PAYPAL for 2 6" chrome cylinders. I haven't heard nothing back. I just left a message on your business phone. Can I get an update? I will send you a IM Message


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Jun 3 2010, 10:21 AM~17685632
> *I ordered online on 5/26, and paid by PAYPAL for 2 6" chrome cylinders. I haven't heard nothing back. I just left a message on your business phone. Can I get an update?  I will send you a IM Message
> *


  your about to go down the path of excuses and lies,these guys are at it again.they will tell you there was a problem with u.p.s. and then if lucks on your side you will get your shit 4 weeks later and it might be the right thing.ive dealt with them and it was not so good.the only thing i asked regarding my order was not to send me some gay color switche extensions like purple and they sent me fucking purple.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 3 2010, 06:56 PM~17689267
> * your about to go down the path of excuses and lies,these guys are at it again.they will tell you there was a problem with u.p.s. and then if lucks on your side you will get your shit 4 weeks later and it might be the right thing.ive dealt with them and it was not so good.the only thing i asked regarding my order was not to send me some gay color switche extensions like purple and they sent me fucking purple.
> *


your pm to us: Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM
hey bro i ordered a switchbox,switch extensions and a dump last week online but i didnt see where to put in my color choice. my regals grey so whatever you have close is cool with me.i ordered it on wed or thurs its under vince lese **** coral dr lake havasu az 86403 thanx dog.

the day you recieved your items and didnt like the color you should have just called, pm, or emailed and we could have sent you some chrome ones, theres not a big color selection blue, red, purple, chrome, and gold. 
but your entiltled to your oppion about it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 4 2010, 12:40 PM~17695050
> *your pm to us: Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM
> hey bro i ordered a switchbox,switch extensions and a dump last week online but i didnt see where to put in my color choice. my regals grey so whatever you have close is cool with me.i ordered it on wed or thurs its under vince lese **** coral dr lake havasu az 86403 thanx dog.
> 
> the day you recieved your items and didnt like the color you should have just called, pm, or emailed and we could have sent you some chrome ones, theres not a big color selection blue, red, purple, chrome, and gold.
> but your entiltled to your oppion about it.
> *


Lowlife is handing out ownages :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17695050
> *your pm to us: Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM
> hey bro i ordered a switchbox,switch extensions and a dump last week online but i didnt see where to put in my color choice. my regals grey so whatever you have close is cool with me.i ordered it on wed or thurs its under vince lese **** coral dr lake havasu az 86403 thanx dog.
> 
> the day you recieved your items and didnt like the color you should have just called, pm, or emailed and we could have sent you some chrome ones, theres not a big color selection blue, red, purple, chrome, and gold.
> but your entiltled to your oppion about it.
> *


what up rick homie triping over colored switches.. we order 2 four pump set ups and they showed up when rick said.. i was happy with the customer service i will order from lowlife again.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 4 2010, 08:40 AM~17695050
> *your pm to us: Feb 8 2010, 09:05 AM
> hey bro i ordered a switchbox,switch extensions and a dump last week online but i didnt see where to put in my color choice. my regals grey so whatever you have close is cool with me.i ordered it on wed or thurs its under vince lese **** coral dr lake havasu az 86403 thanx dog.
> 
> the day you recieved your items and didnt like the color you should have just called, pm, or emailed and we could have sent you some chrome ones, theres not a big color selection blue, red, purple, chrome, and gold.
> but your entiltled to your oppion about it.
> *


after weeks of bull shit it wasnt worth it,i will give you some credit though dog when all was said and done i guess you tried to make some of it right.that message was the first contact i ever had with you,there were a lot of excuses after and purple is not close to grey.to the other guy yeah i trip over switch colors when ive spent alot of money to get alot of little shit to match my paint.i already have a 4 pump set up and a 2 pump set up so i guess i wouldnt need to order that.  real talk i was grumpy yesterday.


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jun 4 2010, 04:49 PM~17697946
> *after weeks of bull shit it wasnt worth it,i will give you some credit though dog when all was said and done i guess you tried to make some of it right.that message was the first contact i ever had with you,there were a lot of excuses after and purple is not close to grey.to the other guy yeah i trip over switch colors when ive spent alot of money to get alot of little shit to match my paint.i already have a 4 pump set up and a 2 pump set up so i guess i wouldnt need to order that.  real talk i was grumpy yesterday.
> *


sounds like if your so worried about spending alot of mone yto make sure the little shit matches your paint then you shouldnt have said something and not let someone else pick your colors.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jun 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17707063
> *sounds like if your so worried about spending alot of mone yto make sure the little shit matches your paint then you shouldnt have said something and not let someone else pick your colors.
> *


i didnt let anyone pick anything,over the phone i picked grey or black before they ever shipped,and still got purple.i sent that pm after ordering from their website.if you told someone "just please dont send me some shit like purple or pink"then you get purple would you just go oh well?this has gotten stupid now.


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW WHAT IT DEW


----------



## bigcadi

TTT FOR RICK ROCK.....


----------



## luda132

Living The Low Life....... Wut Up Bigg Dogg


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Working our ass off!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

wheres the pics. of the monte hitting bumber :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Jun 14 2010, 10:31 PM~17789901
> *wheres the pics. of the monte hitting bumber :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


next to the four in your garage! :buttkick:


----------



## luda132

To The Top....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WHAT POPPIN THE THE WOOD RICK!!!!


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 21 2010, 05:24 PM~17848382
> *WHAT POPPIN THE THE WOOD RICK!!!!
> *


*TTT FOR LOWLIFE HYDRAULIKS*

YOU NEED TO COME BACK HOME, AT LEAST FOR A KOOL VIST. :biggrin:


----------



## banditmike

yo wut it do playa??? you guys comein out to D town this year? you know how we do it... LOL ask speedy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hit me up if you guys are. so we can do the damn thing again...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Jun 24 2010, 10:57 AM~17875873
> *TTT FOR LOWLIFE HYDRAULIKS
> 
> YOU NEED TO COME BACK HOME, AT LEAST FOR A KOOL VIST. :biggrin:
> *


SEPTEMBER REMEMBER


----------



## kold187um

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17881597
> *SEPTEMBER REMEMBER
> *


*KAN'T WAIT!!!!*


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by banditmike_@Jun 24 2010, 05:39 PM~17878961
> *yo wut it do playa???  you guys comein out to D town this year?  you know how we do it... LOL  ask speedy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hit me  up if you guys are. so we can do the damn thing again...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## bigcadi

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Jun 28 2010, 07:16 AM~17905034
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


not this year  

to too much work on our plates.


----------



## brn2hop

2 DA TOP..................


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17938555
> *not this year
> 
> to too much work on our plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work!


----------



## luda132

Bump to the top... :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS... MAD PROPS TO THE HOMIE RICK ROCK


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jul 1 2010, 06:46 PM~17938555
> *not this year
> to too much work on our plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* Dam...I need one a those....!! *


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## luda132

Wut up G.... Puro Low Life...


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jul 7 2010, 06:06 PM~17986414
> *LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS... MAD PROPS TO THE HOMIE RICK ROCK
> *


See ya fellas in a couple of days :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 24 2005, 12:58 PM~4270314
> *yes free shipping on everything but battery, but depending where you live we can arrange something on the batterys?
> 
> And also we will match any hydraulic shops price! Guaranteed!
> *



Ill give you a call today if your still offering free shipping and price matching.


----------



## bigcadi

WHAT UP RICK ROCK WHATS THE WORD ON MY ADEX.... :biggrin:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Low life is legit idk if you remember me ricc but you juiced up my jetta, it was purple haha.I'll throw a pic up.but rick wad cool ass fuck.he changed washers
In my cylinder for free like 5 times.when my shit caught on fire he changed my set up for free, and when I decided it wasn't for me he refunded half my money and took t the set up out for free, great dude..you remember this shit rick









I went from that to this.it won't let me upload my new whip but its an 82 malibu
2 pumps four dumps 8 batteries


----------



## bigtroubles1

that fiesta is ugly bro lol


----------



## luda132

Wut it dew Wut it dew..


----------



## Q-DEVILLE

WHAT UP LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS..WHAT KINDA DEALS YALL GOT GOING


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE_@Aug 5 2010, 07:08 AM~18234622
> *WHAT UP LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS..WHAT KINDA DEALS YALL GOT GOING
> *


what do you need?


----------



## luda132

Rick Rock what up big dog....


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

i never got that cylinder rebuild kit i called about 2 weeks ago. for that cylinder that was leaking.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY RICK... WHAT'S UP DUDE JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY HELLO IT'S BEEN A MIN ........ HOWS EVERYTHING GOING? HOWS THE FAM?


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 2 2010, 01:13 PM~18207265
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wut up low life ?I got some questions can u pm me or give me a call por favor 559 723 2220 graciaz


----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW....


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

whats up rick i got a ? u cut one of my cars u put 2pumps 6 bat. in it for 2100 how much would u cut my 93 towncar i want 2pumps 8 bat. and allso how much for the stress points 2 get done


----------



## luda132

LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS...... TO THE TOP


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

Good looking out Rick, parts came in today and exactly how i wanted them. thanks for the custom order :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Aug 2 2010, 02:13 PM~18207265
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: A Fiesta, Damn Rick your building everything over there,  nice work tho !

Post some more pics of that Fiesta & what it can do.


----------



## compita




----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW.... LOW LIFE TO THE TOP...


----------



## luda132

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MAH FAM OVER AT LOW LIFE...


----------



## luda132

WHAT IT DEW RICK ROCK...HOLLA AT YA BOY...LOW LIFE TO THE TOP


----------



## GT~CHAIO

WHAT UP BIG RICK ,,, CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE,


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 09:01 AM~19529721
> *WHAT UP BIG RICK ,,, CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## bigcadi

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY

HOW MUCH WILL YOU GUYS CHARGE FOR 1O NEW BATTERIES...
CLEANING UP MY SETUP. A NEW PUMP. AND CHANGING OUT STROKES. FOR 10'S IN THE FRONT AND 12'S IN THE BACK..


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

pm sent


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 11 2011, 03:57 PM~19568308
> *pm sent
> *


YO YO :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 11 2011, 04:36 PM~19568649
> *YO YO :biggrin:
> *


SUP WITH IT BIG DOG, YOU RELAXING FROM YOUR LONG JOURNEY HERE & BACK?
:biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker




----------



## MUFASA

THANKS FOR THE COILS RICK !.............HERES A VID OF ME TESTING A CHECK VALVE WITH THE COILS U HOOKED ME UP WITH !! :0 








THANKS AGAIN DOGG !!!


----------



## kasem1963

[/quote]

Gangsta ass beads!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndchance

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RICK GOOD TALKING TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## Hoss805

>


Gangsta ass beads!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

now thats some hard core penetration beads :biggrin:


----------



## El Neto 213

> Looking good Rick
> [/quote
> THANKS, WE ARE BUSY AS HELL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglewood 4 life
Click to expand...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

NEW ADJUSTABLE G-BODY UPPER & LOWER TRAILING ARMS COMING REALY SOON, IN RAW METAL OR IN CHROME.

SNEEK PEEK, THICKER METAL, ANY EASIER TO ADJUST!


----------



## fidecaddy




----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

How much for some chrome upper and lower trailing arms for 84 cadillac


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by THEE LAST LAUGH_@Jan 21 2011, 08:34 PM~19663632
> *How much for some chrome upper and lower trailing arms for 84 cadillac
> *


post a pic of ur set up n the lac......


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Full Frame Rap, Molded Chrome Suspension.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Complete Restorations


----------



## mhiggy911

Can you pm me a price on a 3 pump kit


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Negrito

U have a tracking # for me


----------



## BIGTITO64

> Full Frame Rap, Molded Chrome Suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HEY COMPADRE!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 4 2011, 10:06 AM~19786704
> *HEY COMPADRE!!!!
> *


Sup Fam


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Rick ! what up homie I need a whammy pump completely assembled pm a price


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Nov 17 2009, 02:27 PM~15693005
> *THIS OUR NEW REMOTE LINE, BILLETROCK SET UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set up like this?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 7 2011, 02:35 AM~19806723
> *How much for a set up like this?
> *












:x:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

*Cut out specials! Kits specials! Call for price! 



















why wait weeks, we knock it out quick!*


----------



## Wicked Cutty

Hey u foos still doing the free shipping to first order online?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Wicked Cutty_@Feb 10 2011, 03:56 PM~19838085
> *Hey u foos still doing the free shipping to first order online?
> *


NO, THAT ENDED YEARS AGO, JUST CAN GET IT OFF THE TOPIC PAGE.


----------



## ABEL760

WHATS CRACKIN HOMEBOY.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Feb 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19840686
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMEBOY.... :biggrin:
> *


Nada, chillin, how's everthing?


----------



## Redeemed1

Did you check the pics??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

BEST DEAL ON LAYITLOW!

2 CHROME PUMPS
6 BATTERY (900CC)
6 DUMPS
6 SWITCHES (FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE, STANDING THREE WHEEL LEFT & RIGHT)
8" CYLINDERS FRONT, 16" CYLINDERS REAR
POWER BALLS w/ REVERSE CUPS
EXTENDED ARMS (1"-1 1/2")
BATTERY RACK WELDED TO FRAME, 2X2 ANGLE, 2X2 SQ TUBE
PARTIAL RAP (REAR ORCHES, FRONT, SIDE, AND UNDER MOTOR)
REAR DROP DOWN MOUNTS 

$3000.00


----------



## Redeemed1

Whats up, any progress? :dunno:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Waiting on that dump from you, but all is here ready to build besides that.


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 10:16 PM~19938096
> *BEST DEAL ON LAYITLOW!
> 
> 2 CHROME PUMPS
> 6 BATTERY (900CC)
> 6 DUMPS
> 6 SWITCHES (FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE, STANDING THREE WHEEL LEFT & RIGHT)
> 8" CYLINDERS FRONT, 16" CYLINDERS REAR
> POWER BALLS w/ REVERSE CUPS
> EXTENDED ARMS (1"-1 1/2")
> BATTERY RACK WELDED TO FRAME, 2X2 ANGLE, 2X2 SQ TUBE
> PARTIAL RAP (REAR ORCHES, FRONT, SIDE, AND UNDER MOTOR)
> REAR DROP DOWN MOUNTS
> 
> $3000.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.......damn that cadi looks good man


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

Good work homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 23 2011, 09:23 PM~19946012
> *Waiting on that dump from you, but all is here ready to build besides that.
> *


:thumbsup:...Dump is supposed to be at my house today, then i will send it out with the 4 cannon plugs and the 4 female check valves. I'll let you know when they are in the mail.


----------



## bigcadi

TTT FOR LOWLIFE....


----------



## mhiggy911

I got my part rite when you said I would and it looks great thank you. Good seller here


----------



## 65chevyridah

How much for some chrome extended shocks?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 22 2011, 07:40 PM~19669767
> *Complete Restorations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

thanks homie


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## genelow

cant wait till you get my car over their ....


----------



## genelow

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 22 2011, 07:34 PM~19669726
> *Full Frame Rap, Molded Chrome Suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That's really clean and shiney..


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Looking for 1 good reliable distributer in each state to carry our products. For the large states we will consider 2.

PM or Call to find out terms and conditions.


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Sup Rick looking for coil over cups for fat cylinders with 2" hole. Let me know thanks


----------



## BIG BOPPER




----------



## Special Brew

Did an On-line order for a couple Chrome Solenoid Blocks. Sent a question via message and got a super fast response. Got the Blocks in the mail and they are PERFECT Chrome Solenoid Blocks, show quality. 

Thanks a bunch, Louie.

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Apr 1 2011, 05:19 PM~20238237
> *Sup Rick looking for coil over cups for fat cylinders with 2" hole. Let me know thanks
> *


Got them


----------



## Wildmint

Whats up????


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 4 2011, 08:15 PM~20260168
> *Got them
> *


Pm me the price? Is it chrome?


----------



## madhopper1

Say bro what does it take to be a distributer out here in West Texas. I have a shop to do installs and complete restoration but i have my eye on suppling locals and world wide parts and service. Hit me up at (432)213-5228 my name is Jay.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahhwataday

Nice work in here


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Im looking for two seperate mini pumps, not single tank.


----------



## plank

Are those faucet slowdows 3/8 or 1/2 ??? Do they come with or without the logo?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 9 2011, 01:14 PM~20298337
> *Are those faucet slowdows 3/8 or 1/2 ??? Do they come with or without the logo?
> *


3/8", and we have both, with logo and with out.


----------



## plank

got any pics of them with a set up handy? looked at your website and didn't see them in the posted pic section


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 8 2009, 09:48 PM~15920724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work looks good
> *


never mind I found one


----------



## showtimeduecerag

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 4 2011, 08:15 PM~20260168
> *Got them
> *


Let me know when you get it back drone chrome . Thanks Bro


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 9 2011, 09:17 PM~20300716
> *never mind I found one
> *


WE CALL THESE "ROCKMEN" (OLD STYLE REMOTE SET UP'S)


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

New 8" Compition 1/2" port cylinders
Hard shaft, brass sleeve, 3 o'ring


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Coming soon!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Custom fiber glassing


----------



## MUFASA

:0


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

In those caddys where are u mounting the pumps to (the box tubing or a flat plate on the tubing?


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

WHAT UP HOMIES CAN I GET A SHIRT SHIPED ?? LET ME KNOW INFO THANK YOU STAY UP LOW LIFE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## luda132

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES AT LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS.......
WHAT UP RICK ROCK...


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20393543
> *Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WOW


----------



## chevy_boy

*TTT FOR LOWLIFE!!!* :biggrin: 

*WHATS UP RICK WHO'S GREEN LAC THAT'S IN THE YARD.......THAT MOFO IS RIGHT!!!!   *


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 4 2011, 01:12 PM~20484008
> *TTT FOR LOWLIFE!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> WHATS UP RICK WHO'S GREEN LAC THAT'S IN THE YARD.......THAT MOFO IS RIGHT!!!!
> *


Nice combo huh.


----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 4 2011, 07:35 PM~20486926
> *Nice combo huh.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Heck yea when I passed by I had to do a double take.... :wow:


----------



## kold187um

TTT
WHAT UP RICK ROCK.......


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@May 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20492035
> *TTT
> WHAT UP RICK ROCK.......
> *


SHIT CHILLIN, SUP WITH YOU.


----------



## 2 83s

u guys bringing any Chrome coils to PHX?? Wuts the ticket


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@May 6 2011, 12:01 AM~20495569
> *u guys bringing any Chrome coils to PHX?? Wuts the ticket
> *


maybe, not sure yet whats going


----------



## Blocky77

PM SENT......


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Apr 21 2011, 08:01 PM~20393543
> *Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OGUNLIMITED




----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jan 20 2011, 07:41 PM~19654429
> *NEW ADJUSTABLE G-BODY UPPER & LOWER TRAILING ARMS COMING REALY SOON, IN RAW METAL OR IN CHROME.
> 
> SNEEK PEEK, THICKER METAL, ANY EASIER TO ADJUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## genelow

congrats on lowrider of the month in LRM of july


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by genelow_@May 17 2011, 08:25 PM~20574516
> *congrats on lowrider of the month in LRM of july
> *


Thanks alot!

For a good laugh and how Van Gogh use to look like watch this:

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_6IiXkcbE...be_gdata_player

Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rUYoVxmZJs...be_gdata_player


----------



## plank

just ordered 4 faucet slowdowns


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

New 2011 shirts, free with every order.









New Distributer Coming in 2 weeks in

Santa Maria, Ca

Address and Name to be announced

With all your Low Life Hydraulics needs.


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 19 2011, 06:50 PM~20589438
> *New 2011 shirts, free with every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Distributer Coming in 2 weeks in
> 
> Santa Maria, Ca
> 
> Address and Name to be announced
> 
> With all your Low Life Hydraulics needs.
> *


NICE RICK YOU GOT THEM AT THE SHOP?? IF SO WHEN CAN I GET SUM ILL PICK UP LET ME KNOW THANKS HOMIE


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN LIFE_@May 19 2011, 08:01 PM~20589537
> *NICE RICK YOU GOT THEM AT THE SHOP?? IF SO WHEN CAN I GET SUM ILL PICK UP LET ME KNOW THANKS HOMIE
> *


Yes sir


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Feb 26 2011, 05:25 PM~19968264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 ttt


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife hydraulics


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 19 2011, 07:50 PM~20589438
> *New 2011 shirts, free with every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Distributer Coming in 2 weeks in
> 
> Santa Maria, Ca
> 
> Address and Name to be announced
> 
> With all your Low Life Hydraulics needs.
> *


We need to get Low Life here in Az soon I hope :biggrin: 
Thanks for the new shirts , rockin one right now at the bar.


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife we got them new tshirts so come and buy urs


----------



## charlieshowtime

TTT FOR LOWLIFE HYDRAULICS COME AND GET GOOD DEALS WITH RICK


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 19 2011, 07:50 PM~20589438
> *New 2011 shirts, free with every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Distributer Coming in 2 weeks in
> 
> Santa Maria, Ca
> 
> Address and Name to be announced
> 
> With all your Low Life Hydraulics needs.
> *


what up rick u going to have them in big boys sizes like 4x or 5x


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

COMING SOON
















JUST PAINTED
















ITS TIME


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife hydros check the new cars c/s


----------



## puertorican65

WHAT UP RICK IM STILL BRINGING MY 65 DOWN THERE ALOT OF FAMILY STRESSFUL SHIT GOIN ON DOWN HERE SO ITS TAKIN LONGER THAN I HOPED FOR ANY WAY HOWS THE 65 VERSION OF THE Y BAR COMING OUT LOOKING FORWARD TO MAKIN NECKS SNAP OUT HERE IN THE BAY WITH A KILLER LOCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 21 2011, 01:29 PM~20600075
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife come by and get your car pimped out wit the homie rickk


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@May 21 2011, 02:29 PM~20600075
> *COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PAINTED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

TTT


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife hydraulics


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife hydraulics


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by plank_@May 19 2011, 04:04 PM~20588151
> *just ordered 4 faucet slowdowns
> *


Got my order- Those slowdowns are nice :biggrin:


----------



## dannyp

Need price on full stack 3.5 coils and short stack 3 ton coils :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime

ttt for lowlife hydrulics keep em coming


----------



## CROWDS91

*New Distributer Coming in 2 weeks in

Santa Maria, Ca

Address and Name to be announced

With all your Low Life Hydraulics needs.*

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy

Need price basic setup for the rear withs 8s


----------



## kold187um

:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT'S UP COMPADRE! JUST STOPPING BY :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> WHAT'S UP COMPADRE! JUST STOPPING BY :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


Trabajando, nada mas


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Something cool
























































http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc102/lowlifehydraulics/?action=view&current=13c039dd.mp4


----------



## thephatlander

Yo! Why arent you guy´s answering Pm´s? 

The money has been sent. Where´s my springs?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

IN THE AIR OVER THE OCEAN, PM SENT


----------



## harborarea310

bump for lowlife


----------



## harborarea310

http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff383/gtownhyn/Picture005.jpg


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Trabajando, nada mas



THAT'S RIGHT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN!....... 

LOWLIFE TO THE TOP!.......


----------



## caddy4nia

how much for a 2 pump set up for a 62 cadillac deville 6 batterys


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## ANGELBOY

*Whats up GEE!!!!!!!*


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

que onda ese?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

HERES THE NEW AUTHORIZED DEALER BANNERS.


----------



## binky79

lowlifehydraulics said:


> New 2011 shirts, free with every order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will my Y-nana i ordered today come with a tshirt? :biggrin:


----------



## Twiins

TTT


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

lowlifehydraulics said:


> HERES THE NEW AUTHORIZED DEALER BANNERS.


watz up homies . from pa n new york jersey area.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## showtime4life

TO THE TOP FOR RICK ROCK


----------



## 91 towncar

Im blowing hoses on a regular. I am looking for 15ft. #6 hoses. Any feed back on how good these hoses are? I looked at the low life website and the prices are great even with shipping. Cheaper than just going to orielys down the street.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

MONDAY BUMP FOR THE COMPA :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## soriano

WHAT'S UP LOWLYFEHYDRAULICS STILL WAITING FOR MY LOWER CONTROL ARMS FOR MY 64 IT'S ALREADY BEEN 3 MONTHS SINCE I ORDERED THEM AND STILL NOTHING


----------



## BIGJOE619

ARRIVED SAFE AT LOWLIFE HYDROS RICK IS GONNA DO HIS THING


----------



## mhiggy911

You guys have any impala chrome layin around. And how do you become a dealer for you guys pm me please


----------



## kold187um

*ttt*


----------



## genelow

Shop looks real busy..can't wait till it done Rick! Eak to you soon


----------



## BIGJOE619

the 64 in the pit rick did the damn thing with the quickness... cant wait till my duce is done


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 18th


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 19


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 20th


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 21


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 25


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 29th


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

July 31


----------



## BIGJOE619

thats what im takin about rick lookin good...


----------



## 416impala

ttt for rick

guy hooked me up on my coils, shipped to Toronto and did me right.

got them fast, no bullshit.

thank you


----------



## MUFASA

BIGJOE619 said:


> thats what im takin about rick lookin good...


x2..


----------



## plank

do you have any regular Adex's in stock and connector plugs??


----------



## plank

bought an Adex on your website today


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

From the ground up!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Next!


----------



## plank




----------



## fidecaddy

Need some 4 1/2 coils shipped to 93901


----------



## plank

plank said:


> bought an Adex on your website today


Any luck getting this shipped out


----------



## BIGJOE619

call rick he doesnt come on here alot...


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## plank

plank said:


> Any luck getting this shipped out


Got my Adex today- Rick always responded to questions to let me know what was going on the same day. Good guy to do business with


----------



## sg90rider

thanks for coming out to the picnic to support it :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built

lowlifehydraulics said:


> July 31


What ton springs are those?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

Sup Rick... I'll be by your shop soon


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sup rick:wave:


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

"SUPER SHOW 2011"

SAME LOCATION FOR THE LAST 6 YEARS!

FREE T-SHIRT WITH ANY PURCHASE OVER $100.00

























WE WILL HAVE PRE ORDER SPECIALS, CALL WITH YOUR INQUIRIES 1 (888) LOW-RIDA


----------



## 86montecarlo

TTT...sup rick  bump for LowLife!


----------



## kold187um

WHAT UP RICK ROCK........

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

kold187um said:


> WHAT UP RICK ROCK........TTT


 Same ol shit, what it do


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Supershow 2011!

New shirts
New stickers
New product!

Seeing is beliving!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Supershow LRM 2011

Special pricing that day only.

If you can make the show or call in, we will have our landline forwarded. 1-888-LOWRIDA


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

SEE YOU THERE COMPADRE!............


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

New Double P/R Pump

(Duel Pressure Duel Return)



















Available For all 2 pump set ups upon request.


----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*What's up Rick??!! *


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Erika CCE said:


> *What's up Rick??!! *


 Que onda señorita?


----------



## Erika CCE

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Que onda señorita?


Gracias por lo de senorita  Nothing just here you know... how's everything with u?


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Fresh & So Clean


----------



## kold187um

ttt


----------



## showtimeduecerag

TTT...... WEST UP RICK ROC..........


----------



## 206ness

Ricks still a chipper...even with the Seattle hat on!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

206ness said:


> Ricks still a chipper...even with the Seattle hat on!!!!


 LOL


----------



## MrBowtie

Rick what does the set up in the trunk of the 64 look like ? Can you post up a pic thanks.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MrBowtie said:


> Rick what does the set up in the trunk of the 64 look like ? Can you post up a pic thanks.


simon que si,


----------



## MrBowtie

Gracias Rick, i will be out there next weekend for the raffle.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MrBowtie said:


> Gracias Rick, i will be out there next weekend for the raffle.


Cool, carne asada will be on the grill for you.


----------



## kold187um

*TTT*


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

DECEMBER SPECIALS
27" CHROME SHOCKS
$100.00 SHIPPED

PAY PAL OR CALL IN 1-888-LOWRIDA

PAY PAL: [email protected]


----------



## Foolish818

Have any specials on pumps I need 2. I'm running sinister pumps I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

call 1888lowrida, need more info, what kind?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

lowlifehydraulics said:


> DECEMBER SPECIALS
> 27" CHROME SHOCKS
> $100.00 SHIPPED
> 
> PAY PAL OR CALL IN 1-888-LOWRIDA
> 
> PAY PAL: [email protected][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> g-body? any pictures bro. and much props on not being scared to show that hoppers setup!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

84Cuttinthrough said:


> lowlifehydraulics said:
> 
> 
> 
> DECEMBER SPECIALS
> 27" CHROME SHOCKS
> $100.00 SHIPPED
> 
> PAY PAL OR CALL IN 1-888-LOWRIDA
> 
> PAY PAL: [email protected][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> g-body? any pictures bro. and much props on not being scared to show that hoppers setup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> There on our website, WWW. LOWLIFEHYDRAULICS.COM
Click to expand...


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Hey rick I need a pair of deep chrome coil over cups for fatty cylinders
Text me how much and if u have it in stock
.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

206ness said:


> Ricks still a chipper...even with the Seattle hat on!!!!


YUP still a chipper. maaam look at that weight he has in the trunk. upper deck and in the trunk pan.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Also i didn't see or hear it on the video did it hit back bumper?????????????:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> YUP still a chipper. maaam look at that weight he has in the trunk. upper deck and in the trunk pan.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Also i didn't see or hear it on the video did it hit back bumper?????????????:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> ITS ALL GOOD


U need to where ur glasses, no peso ese, and now had a broken rear end that night, it flexed and broke at the warehouse.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

_*CCE COMP MOTORS & CCE HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
XMAS SPECIALS NOW TILL THE 25TH
CALL FOR PRICE OR PM
1 888 LOW RIDA*_


----------



## DeeLoc

lowlifehydraulics said:


> _*CCE COMP MOTORS & CCE HEAVY DUTY MOTORS
> XMAS SPECIALS NOW TILL THE 25TH
> CALL FOR PRICE OR PM
> 1 888 LOW RIDA*_


please PM me the price on the CCE motors, comp and heavy duty


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

All 27" chrome shocks on sale from now till the 31st of December! 

$100.00 shipped

[email protected]

For all GM cars from 1958-Present


----------



## kilos2

DEAL HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> YUP still a chipper. maaam look at that weight he has in the trunk. upper deck and in the trunk pan.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> Also i didn't see or hear it on the video did it hit back bumper?????????????:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:
> :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
> ITS ALL GOOD


:nono:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Don Pedro said:


> _Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


Thank you,, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Lincoln561

do ya make parts for lincoln? i need sum upper adjustables and strees points reinforments?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Lincoln561 said:


> do ya make parts for lincoln? i need sum upper adjustables and strees points reinforments?


Pm sent


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Merry Christmas to all our old and future customers!


----------



## MUFASA

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Merry Christmas to all our old and future customers!


Merry xmas doggie...


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~

???


----------



## javib760

TtT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Income Taxs time, Treat your self, don't cheat your self, when it sounds to good to be true is probly cause it is.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Income Taxs time, Treat your self, don't cheat your self, when it sounds to good to be true is probly cause it is.


Thats rite dont cheat yourself treat yourself fill up your trunk with lead cause thats the only way you gonna probly win now a days:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Hey rick share some of that good shit you be smoking
:twak::twak::twak:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Thats rite dont cheat yourself treat yourself fill up your trunk with lead cause thats the only way you gonna probly win now a days:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Hey rick share some of that good shit you be smoking
> :twak::twak::twak:


go across the border and bring some for me, pinche nino


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:machinegun:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Good deal just 7 years to late :facepalm:


lowlifehydraulics said:


> $480.00 14"/7" rims chrome, knockoffs,adapters,hammer,tires, choice of knockoff style!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:


----------



## cono south side

good gob , jonhnie locos lV life


----------



## BIGJOE619

Rick got down on my duce... Thanks homie you did a great job... id definately go back...:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA

any tax time specials this year?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

SCLA said:


> any tax time specials this year?


Always, pm ur interest


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup:x2 ttt


SCLA said:


> any tax time specials this year?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

BEST TAX SPECIAL ON LIL
2 PUMP KIT SPECIAL
CCE HD MOTORS, MARZOOCHI #9 GEARS, AND WITH A PAIR OF 4.5 OR 3.5 COILS
$1400.00

GEARS ALONE GOING FOR 189.00
HD MOTORS $169.00


----------



## trunkgotknock

Damn good deal


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

trunkgotknock said:


> Damn good deal


YES SIR IT IS


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize::scrutinize:


----------



## mikegDenver

Had a chance to stop by Rick is coo people thanks for taking the time to bullshit with some out of towners!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

mikegDenver said:


> Had a chance to stop by Rick is coo people thanks for taking the time to bullshit with some out of towners!


Ya man, cool visit!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

yah really cool dude always shows up for work:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

2012


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

lowlifehydraulics said:


> 2012


TTT


----------



## ABEL760

TTT FOR THE HOMEY...WHAT UP RICK:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

ABEL760 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMEY...WHAT UP RICK:thumbsup:


Que onda Able


----------



## BIGJOE619

Thanks rick... u did a great job:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 447196
> 
> Thanks rick... u did a great job:thumbsup:


THANKS JOE, LOOKS BAD ASS!


----------



## DIPN714

GOT #11 AND HOW MUCH


----------



## blackcherry 84

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> yah really cool dude always shows up for work:nicoderm::nicoderm:


Ricks the shit! Best customer service in the game by far!! He drove 45 minutes from his shop to bring me some parts that I was in an emergency for and shippingg would have taken long so he brought them himself!! That's unheard of, I don't think anybody else would do that. Good lookin out Rick!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

lowlifehydraulics said:


> THANKS JOE, LOOKS BAD ASS!


Anytime Rick thanks again for the good work....


----------



## Wizzard

What's your opening hours?
You open on Monday?

Thanks.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Wizzard said:


> What's your opening hours?
> You open on Monday?
> 
> Thanks.


Monday - Friday 9am-6pm


----------



## MUFASA

:wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Pm sent last week on a super shaft seal shipped 68521


----------



## Wizzard

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Monday - Friday 9am-6pm


Thanks.


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

chrome uppers and lower a-rms shipped to 23452 n how long will it take pm info plz


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

if price is reasonable, willing to buy asap!


----------



## 1SEXY80

LOWLife TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

blkvatonda93caddy said:


> chrome uppers and lower a-rms shipped to 23452 n how long will it take pm info plz


FOR WHAT KINDA CAR?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

lowlifehydraulics said:


> FOR WHAT KINDA CAR?


 93 cadillac fleetwood


----------



## 1lo84regal

Wut price u have on 3.5 ton coils to tx 78332?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

1lo84regal said:


> Wut price u have on 3.5 ton coils to tx 78332?


$160.00 SHIPPED


----------



## Blocky77

Good lookin out Rick, Drives like NEW......


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider

Put a order in for a set of powerballs sent to phoenix cant wait 2 get them


----------



## mhiggy911

Have u guys had any problems with ur y bone brakeing. The 1st time i three wheeled mine the weld broke right at the all tread?


----------



## spruced up

How much for the best hoping pump u can build with all the upgrades u can do to it including gear, dumb, cylinders, hoses and and any thing else I will need for nonstop hopping ? Piston would b nice to! Price just for front set up. I'm going single. O and have u dun a mini piston pump?


----------



## phx rider

Is their a lowlife in az now?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

No not at the present time, but we do plenty of mail order to your state.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :wave:


AZ is our second home, and you can see why


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Why don't you answer the phone:roflmao:



lowlifehydraulics said:


> AZ is our second home, and you can see why


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Why don't you answer the phone:roflmao:


CAUSE YOU AINT CALLING ME ESE!


----------



## MUFASA

lowlifehydraulics said:


> CAUSE YOU AINT CALLING ME ESE!


ANSWER MY PM DAMNIT !! :angry:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> ANSWER MY PM DAMNIT !! :angry:


our office hours are mon-friday 9 to 6pm

jajajajajajajajjaajja


----------



## MUFASA

lowlifehydraulics said:


> our office hours are mon-friday 9 to 6pm
> 
> jajajajajajajajjaajja


No mames :uh:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt low life:wave:


----------



## southsiderider

[h=2]







[/h] chrome uppers and lower a-rms for 1963 impala shipped to atlanta 30236 pm info plz ​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

4th JULY SPECIAL

STREET PUMP KIT $999.99*
2-CHROME PUMP (MARZOOCHI REPLICA PUMP HEAD, STREET MOTOR)
2-8" black cylinders
2-10" black cylinders
2-15' hoses
1-3' hose
1-4' hose
4-1' hoses*
6 switches & holder
9 wire conductor cable*
4 delta dumps
4 regular cups
4 donuts
4 solenoids*
4 3/8 U.S.A made check valves 
2 Parker slowdowns (not the cheap brass ones)
All necessary fittings*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

what exactly is a MARZOOCHI REPLICA PUMP HEAD?:biggrin:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> what exactly is a MARZOOCHI REPLICA PUMP HEAD?:biggrin:


A look "alike"/ "copy", Rockferd/ Presto-Hi

Replica Sounds better


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Ttt .....west up Rick roc


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

$999.99 4th Of July Special


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Those look like comp motors?


----------



## smokeme420

lowlifehydraulics said:


> $999.99 4th Of July Special


I'm in!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

ARE CCE HD MOTORS IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

PISTONPUMP-1 said:


> ARE CCE HD MOTORS IN STOCK AT THE MOMENT?


I have one left!


----------



## smokeme420

Do you carry the electric lock-offs accumulators? 
Not the traditional bolt on style.
For long distant drives. Keeping all 4 coils
Example: AH-2 Hydraulics' accumulators with elevtric lock-offs or the traditional grenade style electric lock-offs


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

We bought 22 from them back when they were around and all of them leaked and never held there pressure, bladder style is best (grenade).


----------



## A&M-Custom




----------



## kold187um

TTT


----------



## MUFASA

T.T.T FOR BBC COILS


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT!


----------



## Big nene 1

How much for them fancy motor caps?


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

new design, new price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

GOOD IN STOCK


----------



## Mr.lincoln

lowlifehydraulics said:


> GOOD IN STOCK


how much for lowers an uppers for a 97 town car?


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Panson


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Panson


huevon


----------



## MUFASA

Culeros






Can I play ?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

lowlifehydraulics said:


> GOOD IN STOCK


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup:


How much chrome upper adjustable for 85 cutlass shipped to 30504?


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR BBC COILS:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

smokeme420 said:


> Do you carry the electric lock-offs accumulators?
> Not the traditional bolt on style.
> For long distant drives. Keeping all 4 coils
> Example: AH-2 Hydraulics' accumulators with elevtric lock-offs or the traditional grenade style electric lock-offs


i got 2 of those aculators brand new;;;;;;pm me


----------



## 93flee

TTT


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

ttt


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

A FEW PIC'S OF THE BOOTH @ THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW....:wow:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Yo Rick, you got any specials for Black Friday??:dunno:


----------



## micster8

Let us know?????


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## VEINStheONE

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Always !!!!!!, I wana do a cyber sale the whole thanks giving weekend, Pm or Facebook your interest and get the cheapest price possible. Nov 23-25th


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Coils, good motors,


----------



## down79

How much for some lowers for a G body- doyou have chrome to 73129


lowlifehydraulics said:


> GOOD IN STOCK


----------



## down79

how much for some 14s and 16s for a G body to 73129


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

down79 said:


> how much for some 14s and 16s for a G body to 73129


Black or chrome?


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lowlifehydraulics said:


> TTT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lowlifehydraulics said:


> $999.99 4th Of July Special


:thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

You got the Y bones at $225... want to know if you hitting them lower for the Black Friday ??


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

RiddinglowCR said:


> You got the Y bones at $225... want to know if you hitting them lower for the Black Friday ??


We have 40 in stock, best on the market, hit us up Friday or pm Friday to find out.


----------



## DIPN714

got saco.s


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

HERE IT IS Y'ALL!
FRIDAY 12pm-4pm @ LOW LIFE OR CALL OR CYPER YOU DIRECT THRU PAY PAL
SATURDAY CYPER SPACE ONLY
SUNDAY CYPER SPACE ONLY 
Y Bones $200
Upper Adjustable's $129
Lower Adjustable's $149
Comp Motors 85
Lincoln Spoons $69
6" chrome Cylinders $79
8" chrome cylinders $ 79
10" chrome cylinder $85
12" chrome cylinders $95
14" chrome cylinders $105
27" chrome shocks $99
STREET KIT FBSS $999
F/B #6 hose $35
F/B #8 hose $40
Parker check 1/2" $22
Parker check 3/4" $35

[email protected]

PAYMENT MUST BE AS GIFT TO AVOID EXTRA FEES, NOTE YOUR ADDRESS IN THE IN BOX ON PAY PAL.

FREE SHIPPING WITH PURCHASE OVER $100.00


----------



## GT~PLATING

110+ inches in my g-body Street Fame built Lowlife equipped.


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> 110+ inches in my g-body Street Fame built Lowlife equipped.


Nice!!!! But do it come back down???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Matt it doeswhat it dies. How u guys been homies


----------



## GT~PLATING

matdogg said:


> Nice!!!! But do it come back down???


Yes it do it don't get stuck. It did almost 120 last night. Yastuvo , Big Fish and Sed TV got it on video. Hopped like 15xs never stuck


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## yetti

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes it do it don't get stuck. It did almost 120 last night. Yastuvo , Big Fish and Sed TV got it on video. Hopped like 15xs never stuck


Its stuck in that pic. Lol. And anybody thats ever built a radical g body knows 120 is not possible. Video dont lie, during the day with a real hopping stick.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

GT~PLATING said:


> Yes it do it don't get stuck. It did almost 120 last night. Yastuvo , Big Fish and Sed TV got it on video. Hopped like 15xs never stuck


that shit hits without getting , almost thought it was gonna flip over . It was crazy when it tried to park itself back on the towtruck lmao , just wait till you see the footage


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Picked up 2 set of crome shocks and a crome y bone this past Friday , best prices and good customer service TTT for lowlife


----------



## GT~PLATING

yetti said:


> Its stuck in that pic. Lol. And anybody thats ever built a radical g body knows 120 is not possible. Video dont lie, during the day with a real hopping stick.


It's not stuck in that pic it's a still shot off da video. Shit was on da fucken streets last night breaking necks. But like everything haters will hate. Rick your Pistons are da shit thanks for the good product homie


----------



## GT~PLATING

yetti said:


> Its stuck in that pic. Lol. And anybody thats ever built a radical g body knows 120 is not possible. Video dont lie, during the day with a real hopping stick.


And if u think 120 is not possible change ur builder homie!!!! 

Street Fame Said It!!!!!


----------



## yetti

GT~PLATING said:


> It's not stuck in that pic it's a still shot off da video. Shit was on da fucken streets last night breaking necks. But like everything haters will hate. Rick your Pistons are da shit thanks for the good product homie


Post the video. How was I hating? Its not possible to do 120 with a g body.


----------



## yetti

GT~PLATING said:


> And if u think 120 is not possible change ur builder homie!!!!
> 
> Street Fame Said It!!!!!


I am the builder. Lol


----------



## GT~PLATING

yetti said:


> Post the video. How was I hating? Its not possible to do 120 with a g body.


WELL THEN WE DID THE IMPOSSIBLE CUZ WE WAS UP BY 120 AND NOWHERE NEAR STUCK ...THE FOOTAGE WILL BE UP...


----------



## GT~PLATING

2 WEEKS AGO THIS WAS AT 112" AND LAST NIGHT WE WERE WAY HIGHER


----------



## MUFASA

:shocked:


----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## GT~PLATING




----------



## MUFASA

Fuck! That shits almost standing straight up !!! Video ??


----------



## yetti

Thats not 112. Lol. Theres this thing called math.


----------



## GT~PLATING

MUFASA said:


> Fuck! That shits almost standing straight up !!! Video ??


sup Mufasa yastuvo and sed got it on video G. That shit was gonna flip but the tow truck was behind it .....hopped it atleast 10 times never stuck...


----------



## MUFASA

I believe it dogg, ive seen it working in person.....


----------



## GT~PLATING

yetti said:


> Thats not 112. Lol. Theres this thing called math.


well u a real fucken hater homie cuz the top of the tape is 107 and we cleared that by far ....Now if ur a builder build something and pull the fuck up .....


----------



## GT~PLATING

MUFASA said:


> I believe it dogg, ive seen it working in person.....


Shoud be on Crenshaw later homie see u out there....


----------



## MUFASA

GT~PLATING said:


> Shoud be on Crenshaw later homie see u out there....


Koo !


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Thats not 112. Lol. Theres this thing called math.


:wave:


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> :wave:


Whats up chris?


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Whats up chris?


Same shit, different day.....n u ?


----------



## yetti

GT~PLATING said:


> well u a real fucken hater homie cuz the top of the tape is 107 and we cleared that by far ....Now if ur a builder build something and pull the fuck up .....


Never a hater. Just keep it real. And I can do it too.


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> Same shit, different day.....n u ?


Same here. Trying to get back to building streetcars.


----------



## MUFASA

yetti said:


> Same here. Trying to get back to building streetcars.


Wish everyone would....


----------



## yetti

MUFASA said:


> Wish everyone would....


Me too. Lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

THATS A ROCKET HOMIE LOL .GOOD HOPPER


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Looks good has a lot of flex..have to see it to believe its that high though ,,doesn't like its 112 ..guess well see if its still around by Vegas next year ,unless you wana bring it out our way this year


----------



## GT~PLATING

Pinky Bitches said:


> Looks good has a lot of flex..have to see it to believe its that high though ,,doesn't like its 112 ..guess well see if its still around by Vegas next year ,unless you wana bring it out our way this year


Bring urs down I know what I do on da ruler .


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> Bring urs down I know what I do on da ruler .


When you going to bring cars to the midwest???? Or are you still looking for a truck and trailer that can hold that heavy thing


----------



## GT~PLATING

matdogg said:


> When you going to bring cars to the midwest???? Or are you still looking for a truck and trailer that can hold that heavy thing


Can't be any heavier than your car


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> Can't be any heavier than your car


I bet its got double what we got we can pull 3 of our cars across the country on one trailer how many can you put on a trailer????


----------



## GT~PLATING

what does towing gotta do with inches lmfao. Radical is radical and my shit drives. Pull up and find out lol


----------



## GT~PLATING

matdogg said:


> When you going to bring cars to the midwest???? Or are you still looking for a truck and trailer that can hold that heavy thing


you guys aint the only good ones at hiding weight lol


----------



## matdogg

GT~PLATING said:


> you guys aint the only good ones at hiding weight lol


lol we ran out of hiding spots


----------



## BIGTITO64

Getting car done at Low Life I know it will good


----------



## kreeperz

3 pump hydraulic kit to WI shipped??? price???


----------



## josephm86

I need a y bone


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

lowlifehydraulics said:


> TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


:run::run::run::run:


----------



## Big_Money

lowlifehydraulics said:


> TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


IT'S BEEN A MONTH ALMOST AND IM STILL WAITING ON A PAIR OF DONUTS I ORDERED!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Big_Money said:


> IT'S BEEN A MONTH ALMOST AND IM STILL WAITING ON A PAIR OF DONUTS I ORDERED!!!!


Name?


----------



## Big_Money

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Name?


Andres Mota


----------



## Mr.Brown

lowlifehydraulics said:


> TAX TIME IS HERE, INSTALL'S & MAIL ORDER. TREAT YOUR SELF DON'T CHEAT YOUR SELF!


 what's the ticket on some 8" Chrome cylinders shipped to 93906?


----------



## caprice on dz

do you have upper adjustable trailing arms for a b body, 95 caprice? if so price for raw finish shipped to 21225


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## K.I.D.S PHOTOGRAPHY

​the best of all only at lowlife


----------



## moreno54

What up rick!! Post some pics of the ride.this is Joe from sac


----------



## IN YA MOUF

lookin for some 4.5's or 4.75's comp coils. how much shipped to 33527 need them quick.


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

TTT


----------



## epi530

How much for your piston pump with adex ready to install


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

epi530 said:


> How much for your piston pump with adex ready to install


$1200 shipped
piston/comp motor/marz pump head/3/4' parker check & fittings, with adex ready to install


----------



## epi530

What size pump head


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

epi530 said:


> What size pump head


#9 or #11 or #13


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Low-Life-Hydraulics/151241884917015


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show






*_​


----------



## Streetplaya83

Do u have any pictures of any malibu wagon set ups u guys might have done?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MARZOOCHI PUMP HEAD EXCLUSIVELY AT LOW LIFE HYDRAULICS

$200.00


----------



## 1SEXY80

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

Every registered entrant will recieve a dash plaque along with two passes to get into show

*_We will be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 





*_*MOVIN VIOLATION* Will Be In The House For The "2013"* CARNALES UNIDOS *Super Show In Full Force With Their Latest Merchandise Up For Grabs...

Also Dont Miss Out, Catch The Lengendaries Them Self Signing Shirts And Taking Pictures Next To Their Firme Ranflas...

___
__
__ 







*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 25, 2013*
*
BEST OF SHOW *​




$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75.00
Best Bike of Show-$50.00
Best Hot Rod /Muscle car 1st -$100 2nd $75.00

*Special Awards*​




*CARS *
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
*TRUCKS*
Best Paint
Best Mural
Best Engraving
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50 
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50 
Best Overall Club Display 
*CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd *​




*1)1940’s and Below Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*2)1950’s Car*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*3)1960**-1964**
**[SUB]Original[/SUB]*
*Street*
*Mild*
*4)1965-1969*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*5)Convertible 1969-Older*
*Original*
*Street*
*Mild*
*6)1970-1979 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*7) 1980-1989 Car*
*Street*
*Mild*
*Semi*
*8)1990-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older*
*Street*
*Mild*
*10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer*
*
*
*11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older*
*Original *
*Street*
*Mild*
*12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999*
*Street*
*Mild*
*13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004*
*Street*
*Mild*
*14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer*
*Street*
*Mild*
*15)Mini Truck*
*
**16) 4X4 Trucks*
*
**17)Compact/Import*
*Street*
*Mild*
*18)SUV*
*Mild*
*Radical*
*19)Low Rods*

*20)Hot Rods*
*
**21)Muscle Cars*
*
**22)Special Interest*
*
**23)El Camino/Panel*
*
**24)Motor Cycle*
*Street*
*Custom*
*
**25)PT Cruisers/Scions*
*
**26)Old School*
*
**27)Under Construction*

*28)Dubs*
*
**29)Luxury Sports*
*
**30)Bikes 16”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*31)Bikes 20”*
*Street*
*Mild*
*32)Bikes 26”*
*Street*
*33)3 Wheel Bikes*
*Street*
*Mild*
*
*
All Entries Are Allowed to bring *Propane Gas Grills ONLY*. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. *This Years Dash Plaque Cover
*

*This Years Special Award Plaque Cover*

​


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

$600.00 over the counter
$625.00 shipped


----------



## 85pinknpurpbox

I need some upper and lower a-arms prices raw and chrome 79 caprice


----------

